# PNC Robbery, Kidnapping. Listen to the scanner



## Jeff

Big event reguarding PNC Bank California.

I will not be putting out details on this but MAJOR road closures in the St. Mary's Area. Numerous units off duty units being called in.


----------



## BS Gal

Got It.  Good Gawd!!!!!!


----------



## LusbyMom

Jeff said:


> Big event reguarding PNC Bank California.
> 
> I will not be putting out details on this but MAJOR road closures in the St. Mary's Area. Numerous units off duty units baing called in.



Crap.. doesn't sound good


----------



## belvak




----------



## kidnetransplant

What the hell is the matter with people. Those poor children.


----------



## MrX

grrr...my speakers at work need to be replaced!!


----------



## BS Gal

Jeff said:


> Big event reguarding PNC Bank California.
> 
> I will not be putting out details on this but MAJOR road closures in the St. Mary's Area. Numerous units off duty units baing called in.


I am very proud of our S.D. right now.


----------



## toppick08

BS Gal said:


> I am very proud of our S.D. right now.


----------



## wineo

UFB, what is with people in this county?

Glad the lady and her child are ok.  Hope they catch them


----------



## BS Gal

wineo said:


> UFB, what is with people in this county?
> 
> Glad the lady and her child are ok.  Hope they catch them



Kids aren't.


----------



## Jeff

Major Road Blocks / Closures. Key roads and intersections in the Lexington Park, Leonardtown, California and Hollywood areas to name a few.


----------



## mAlice

Can somebody tell me what's going on?


----------



## kwillia

mAlice said:


> Can somebody tell me what's going on?


 Not everyone has access to the scanner.


----------



## redneck_woman

I can't listen to the scanner from work, what is going on?  Can someone PM with the details?


----------



## belvak

mAlice said:


> Can somebody tell me what's going on?



 Can't get the scanner at work. PM me if you need to!!


----------



## Jeff

mAlice said:


> Can somebody tell me what's going on?


 
Listen to the scanner. 

Would not be a good idea to put out much on this at this time.


----------



## kidnetransplant

Bank employee abducted at gun point. Suspects stole her car with 2 small children still inside. Released her and an older child. Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jeff

Rt. 235 & 4 shut down.


----------



## mAlice

kidnetransplant said:


> Bank employee abducted at gun point. Suspects stole her car with 2 small children still inside. Released her and an older child. Thoughts and prayers.




Thanks.


----------



## Jeff

Trooper 7 is up I think


----------



## RaspberryBeret

kidnetransplant said:


> Bank employee abducted at gun point. Suspects stole her car with 2 small children still inside. Released her and an older child. Thoughts and prayers.



There are some crazy ass people around here!


----------



## toppick08

Looking for 3 #1 males.....


----------



## Sula

story is on baynet


----------



## Jeff

Sula said:


> story is on baynet


Don't know how that happened so fast.


----------



## Sula

Jeff said:


> Don't know how that happened so fast.


LOL  There's a rat.


----------



## Jeff

Police are being told they know what they are looking for so they can start letting vehicles through and look for the suspect vehicles


----------



## Jeff

Sula said:


> LOL There's a rat.


----------



## GWguy

Yikes.  Just missed all of it.  Just came from Panera @ 7:50, State and Local wizzed by on the left heading south.


----------



## huntr1

Jeff said:


> Listen to the scanner.
> 
> Would not be a good idea to put out much on this at this time.


:blockedatwork:


----------



## Jeff

Corrected '07 Blue Chevy Tahoe MD Plates 949M839

Both Children now accounted for.


----------



## wineo

Just my luck, I have to be in Calvert at 10am.  Looks like I will be taking the long way there.


----------



## kidnetransplant

Both children accounted for. Thank GOD........


----------



## desertrat

Jeff said:


> Corrected '07 Blue Chevy Tahoe MD Plates 949M839
> 
> Both Children now accounted for.



Good deal! Our secretary just called wondering why traffic was backed up and I could tell her.


----------



## Jeff

Now is NOT the time to be driving a Blue Tahoe


----------



## Jeff

desertrat said:


> Good deal! Our secretary just called wondering why traffic was backed up and I could tell her.


 

It is going to stay backed up for a while. Controlled road blocks


----------



## LusbyMom

jeff why isn't the scanner working now?


----------



## onebdzee

GWguy said:


> Yikes.  Just missed all of it.  Just came from Panera @ 7:50, State and Local wizzed by on the left heading south.



I was getting gas at WaWa at 7:50 and didn't see anything


----------



## Dye Tied

LusbyMom said:


> jeff why isn't the scanner working now?



all ports are being used


----------



## LusbyMom

Dye Tied said:


> all ports are being used



Yeah i was listening and it just stopped playing


----------



## mAlice

I just gotta' say...if I wanted to rob a bank, or kidnap someone, I wouldn't do it during rush hour.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

LusbyMom said:


> Yeah i was listening and it just stopped playing



Try the Baynet scanner.  It's working for me, no problems.


----------



## Jeff

LusbyMom said:


> jeff why isn't the scanner working now?


 
Maximum number of users


----------



## Dondi

I just heard on 97.7 that traffic is moving northbound on 235 now.


----------



## citysherry

They have found the Tahoe at CVS and suspects are now on foot


----------



## Jeff

Vehilce has been found at CVS


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Bank bag recovered at Shoppers in San Souci.


----------



## Jeff

Police out at SHOPPERs and San Souci


----------



## citysherry

Bank bags found in front of Shoppers


----------



## Jeff

Police advising they are going to shut down everything they can at San Souci.

PNC Bank Bag found Behind SHOPPERS


----------



## citysherry

Calling for K9 units


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Chasey_Lane said:


> Bank bag recovered at Shoppers in San Souci.





citysherry said:


> Bank bags found in front of Shoppers





Jeff said:


> PNC Bag Bag found Behind SHOPPERS


Has a bank bag been found yet?


----------



## Jeff

Chasey_Lane said:


> Has a bank bag been found yet?


 
Yes, I heard of one found behind SHOPPERS. Buck Hewitt about to be shut down.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Breakin' out the doggies...


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Jeff said:


> Yes, I heard of one found behind SHOPPERS. Buck Hewitt about to be shut down.


----------



## Dye Tied

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


>



go away


----------



## wineo

Jeff said:


> Yes, I heard of one found behind SHOPPERS. Buck Hewitt about to be shut down.



Where is BuddyLee?


----------



## Jeff

Trooper 7 being asked to scan Chancellor's Run Rd. From the power lines south.


----------



## citysherry

Helo scanning area of Buck Hewitt - around power lines


----------



## RaspberryBeret

Doubt they will get very far (in a vehicle) on Chancellors with all that construction.


----------



## Jeff

Two Employees of Ci-Cis Pizza found a Bank Bag behind Shoppers


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Jeff said:


> Two Employees of Ci-Cis Pizza found a Bank Bag behind Shoppers


----------



## Jeff

Road Blocks still in effect. Chancellors Run is SHUT DOWN. Not even allowing Traffic out of Subdivisions.

All previous roadblocks appear to still be in place. The Black Nissan Sentra is yet unfound.


----------



## GWguy

Jeff said:


> Two Employees of Ci-Cis Pizza found a Bank Bag behind Shoppers



  Ok, does anyone else think it's weird that CiCi employees were behind Shoppers ??


----------



## Beta84

Chasey_Lane said:


>



i think his update was on -who- found it.

my question is, wtf are two Ci-Ci's employees doing behind the Shoppers at 8:40am?  When does Ci-Ci's even OPEN?  Sounds strange.


----------



## Geek

Beta84 said:


> i think his update was on -who- found it.
> 
> my question is, wtf are two Ci-Ci's employees doing behind the Shoppers at 8:40am?  When does Ci-Ci's even OPEN?  Sounds strange.



Maybe they were cleaning the joint?


----------



## GWguy

Beta84 said:


> i think his update was on -who- found it.
> 
> my question is, wtf are two Ci-Ci's employees doing behind the Shoppers at 8:40am?  When does Ci-Ci's even OPEN?  Sounds strange.



Yeah, and it wasn't Chasey!!!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Beta84 said:


> When does Ci-Ci's even OPEN?  Sounds strange.



They open about 11 for lunch.  There is prep work involved.


----------



## belvak

GWguy said:


> Ok, does anyone else think it's weird that CiCi employees were behind Shoppers ??





Beta84 said:


> i think his update was on -who- found it.
> 
> my question is, wtf are two Ci-Ci's employees doing behind the Shoppers at 8:40am?  When does Ci-Ci's even OPEN?  Sounds strange.



Yes, I wondered the same thing. Maybe they were involved or just up to some other kind of no good?


----------



## Jeff

Now is definately not the time to try to be on the roads in this area.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Geek said:


> Maybe they were smoking a joint?



:fixed:


----------



## jlfree25

Do they know if the Sentra is stolen or is it one of his


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Jeff said:


> Now is definately not the time to try to be on the roads in this area.



The heck it isn't!  Hit those idiots if you see them running!!


----------



## Beta84

have they run the tags to figure out whos car is it?  Stolen or not?


----------



## jlfree25

Chasey_Lane said:


> The heck it isn't!  Hit those idiots if you see them running!!



 not only run over them make sure that your car stays on them until the cops get there.


----------



## outlawrc

I thought it was said to be a blue Tahoe???? Now it is a Sentra?? Guess they do kinda look alike not at all a little bit?


----------



## Dye Tied

outlawrc said:


> I thought it was said to be a blue Tahoe???? Now it is a Sentra?? Guess they do kinda look alike not at all a little bit?



They took another car when abandoning the Tahoe?


----------



## citysherry

Blue Tahoe was found at CVS it is now believed that they are either on foot or in a black sentra


----------



## kidnetransplant

jlfree25 said:


> not only run over them make sure that your car stays on them until the cops get there.



Then those #######s would sue for their civil rights being abused.


----------



## RareBreed

Geez, I wonder if my husband will be able to get my son to preschool in Lexington Park (Shangra-La) on time (9am)? Doesn't sound like it.


----------



## citysherry

K9 on a track - they are on a path behind Buck Hewitt


----------



## PrchJrkr

RareBreed said:


> Geez, I wonder if my husband will be able to get my son to preschool in Lexington Park (Shangra-La) on time (9am)? Doesn't sound like it.



You need a Magic Eightball...


----------



## Jeff

Police referencing doing a systematic search in Chancellor's Run


----------



## RaspberryBeret

Really sucks to be an innocent bystander trying to walk to work right now. Nothing like having a cop come up to question and search you


----------



## frozenrain

RareBreed said:


> Geez, I wonder if my husband will be able to get my son to preschool in Lexington Park (Shangra-La) on time (9am)? Doesn't sound like it.



Do not know about that.It is a worry as well.You do not know if these idiots would grab a hostage at the last minute. I know I have locked my back door.
What a frightening experience for the lady and children.


----------



## Jeff

Police Advise Dog had a Track On Thompson's Lane.


----------



## Jeff

Police advising they have information that leads them to believe the suspects have a scanner.


----------



## GWguy

Jeff said:


> Police Advise Dog had a Track On Thompson's Lane.



That's where I am......


----------



## vraiblonde

Jeff said:


> Police referencing doing a systematic search in Chancellor's Run



T7 is in a fairly tight pattern over my neighborhood.


----------



## Dye Tied

vraiblonde said:


> T7 is in a fairly tight pattern over my neighborhood.



Send Gidget out. She'll trip 'em up


----------



## GWguy

All the doors in my building were just locked....


----------



## Jeff

GWguy said:


> All the doors in my building were just locked....


 

Thats so you'll get to work and stop mooning passers by out the window.


----------



## Jeff

vraiblonde said:


> T7 is in a fairly tight pattern over my neighborhood.


 
They are not letting anyone out of the subdivisions on Chancellor's


----------



## GWguy

Jeff said:


> Thats so you'll get to work and stop mooning passers by out the window.



  spoil all my fun.....


----------



## Dye Tied

Baynet has crashed and a big thank you for being up and running here so we can stay up with the situation.


----------



## Jeff

GWguy said:


> spoil all my fun.....


 

Damn Bosses expect us people to work for that check.


----------



## vraiblonde

Code Red has now been lifted at GKES, they just said over the intercom.  But choppers are still overhead.

Did they catch them?


----------



## sockgirl77

Did they find the bank bag?


----------



## Jeff

Dye Tied said:


> Baynet has crashed and a big thank you for being up and running here so we can stay up with the situation.


 
I have a feeling I am going to talk to David and kill the PAX feed and then fix it as an Alternate Police & Fire feed for St. Mary's


----------



## kwillia

sockgirl77 said:


> Did they find the bank bag?


Yep... about 80 posts ago.


----------



## Jeff

Trooper 7 Securing for Fuel


----------



## sockgirl77

kwillia said:


> Yep... about 80 posts ago.



Awesome.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

sockgirl77 said:


> Did they find the bank bag?


----------



## jlfree25

Two CiCi's employees found it behind shoppers


----------



## Jeff

sockgirl77 said:


> Awesome.


It had a White Cat in it


----------



## outlawrc

sockgirl77 said:


> Did they find the bank bag?



Yeah, I think it was foound behind shoppers by 2 ci, ci employess that were moonlighting as stock people for shoppers until the lunch rush.


----------



## Draco69

Jeff said:


> I have a feeling I am going to talk to David and kill the PAX feed and then fix it as an Alternate Police & Fire feed for St. Mary's



You log into the Pax feed right now and it sucks,  there is a horible high p[itch tone coming across on it.


----------



## Geek

jlfree25 said:


> Two CiCi's employees found it behind shoppers



And we don't trust them either.


----------



## belvak

Jeff said:


> It had a White Cat in it


----------



## sockgirl77

Jeff said:


> It had a White Cat in it


----------



## vraiblonde

Jeff said:


> Trooper 7 Securing for Fuel



I can hear them in the distance.


----------



## Jeff

Draco69 said:


> You log into the Pax feed right now and it sucks, there is a horible high p[itch tone coming across on it.


 
Was locked up on the Trunk Control Channel. fixed now and thank you.


----------



## kidnetransplant

How do they know criminals have scanner? Just wondering.


----------



## sdm

T7 passing Public Works now heading to hangar for fuel.


----------



## Geek

I hope they have locked down the schools in the area.


----------



## Jeff

kidnetransplant said:


> How do they know criminals have scanner? Just wondering.


 

You have to wear a hat that says "I have a Scanner".


----------



## sockgirl77

Who here has the PNC Sucks siggy line? Danzig?


----------



## nomoney

kidnetransplant said:


> How do they know criminals have scanner? Just wondering.


 

the bank manager or her kids could've heard/seen it :shrug:


----------



## vbailey

GWguy said:


> All the doors in my building were just locked....



Where are you?


----------



## RareBreed

sockgirl77 said:


> Who here has the PNC Sucks siggy line? Danzig?



I think its Chain.


----------



## Jeff

sockgirl77 said:


> Who here has the PNC Sucks siggy line? Danzig?


 
Chain


----------



## Jeff

vbailey said:


> Where are you?


 
He is in Jail


----------



## jlfree25

Geek said:


> I hope they have locked down the schools in the area.



Yes they are still on lockdown.


----------



## citysherry

The bank check that was found in someone's front yard is on Whispering Hickory Lane


----------



## Geek

jlfree25 said:


> Yes they are still on lockdown.



Good to know


----------



## frozenrain

Geek said:


> I hope they have locked down the schools in the area.



I should hope so. I know Vrai said GKES was on code red but not any more. It is a worry.


----------



## kidnetransplant

citysherry said:


> The bank check that was found in someone's front yard is on Whispering Hickory Lane



How in the hell did they get to Hollywood that fast?


----------



## GWguy

vbailey said:


> Where are you?



Between 235 and Thomson.


----------



## PrchJrkr

kidnetransplant said:


> How in the hell did they get to Hollywood that fast?



I heard they had jet packs.


----------



## Beta84

kidnetransplant said:


> How in the hell did they get to Hollywood that fast?



they have that black nissan -- but even though it was found, we don't know when the check actually landed there.  that's not where the manhunt is ongoing though, is it?


----------



## citysherry

Possible vehicle found behind Navel Air Museum


----------



## kidnetransplant

Beta84 said:


> they have that black nissan -- but even though it was found, we don't know when it actually landed there.  that's not where the manhunt is ongoing though, is it?



I'm getting confused. :shrug:


----------



## beamher

so there probably in the park or great mills area now


----------



## jlfree25

Beta84 said:


> they have that black nissan -- but even though it was found, we don't know when the check actually landed there.  that's not where the manhunt is ongoing though, is it?



That's great hopefully they can get a sketch out to the public soon so we as citizens can try and help identify him.


----------



## Jeff

kidnetransplant said:


> I'm getting confused. :shrug:


 
They have a parked black vehicle. no confirmation of it being the suspect vehicle


----------



## jlfree25

citysherry said:


> Possible vehicle found behind Navel Air Museum



I can't hear anymore on my scanner.


----------



## kidnetransplant

beamher said:


> so there probably in the park or great mills area now



I'm thinking about moving out of the Park.


----------



## Jeff

jlfree25 said:


> That's great hopefully they can get a sketch out to the public soon so we as citizens can try and help identify him.


 
Victim is on way to headquarters now. Unsure is sketch possible. I heard mention of masks worn.


----------



## RaspberryBeret

kidnetransplant said:


> I'm thinking about moving out of the Park.



:shrug: Why? This could happen anywhere!


----------



## jenni4

If they are wearing camo then they might be hiding in one of the parks.  Like saint marys river state park.    thats what I would do if I were wearing camo and trying to escape.
Unless I heard dogs, then that wouldn't work.  eh


----------



## jlfree25

Jeff said:


> Victim is on way to headquarters now. Unsure is sketch possible. I heard mention of masks worn.



gotcha figured that but was hoping for the best. probably wearing gloves also so no print. We need to get CSI down here they wil solve it in an hour.


----------



## Beta84

kidnetransplant said:


> I'm thinking about moving out of the Park.



Don't think any of this has occurred in the park yet.  started in calvert (kidnapping the bank manager), went to cali (PNC bank), and the latest had them in great mills.


----------



## RaspberryBeret

jenni4 said:


> If they are wearing camo then they might be hiding in one of the parks.  Like saint marys river state park.    thats what I would do if I were wearing camo and trying to escape.
> Unless I heard dogs, then that wouldn't work.  eh



I would climb up into a tree stand and pretend like I'm hunting. Is it hunting season yet :shrug:


----------



## Draco69

Jeff said:


> They have a parked black vehicle. no confirmation of it being the suspect vehicle



Not it,   Pax River scanner confirmed.


----------



## beamher

daughter just texted; locking down schools


----------



## Solja_Boy

jenni4 said:


> If they are wearing camo then they might be hiding in one of the parks.  Like saint marys river state park.    thats what I would do if I were wearing camo and trying to escape.
> Unless I heard dogs, then that wouldn't work.  eh



Yea they proabbly have good camo.  so they most likley just climbed up a tree and are going to hide and wait it out.


----------



## Jeff

jlfree25 said:


> gotcha figured that but was hoping for the best. probably wearing gloves also so no print. We need to get CSI down here they wil solve it in an hour.


 

My Ex's nosy ass would have nailed it before 911 was dialed.


----------



## Gwendolyn

Well I sat in traffic on three notch for an hour trying to get my son to preschool and my daughter to school at Hollywood elementary. Thank god the local radio DJs were on top of things I was terrified there was a school shooting.


----------



## warneckutz

RaspberryBeret said:


> I would climb up into a tree stand and pretend like I'm hunting. Is it hunting season yet :shrug:



I'm sure they'd have a "few questions" to ask anyway.


----------



## Jeff

Draco69 said:


> Not it, Pax River scanner confirmed.


 
Rgr. They are waiting for Trooper 7 at Station ONE on base now.


----------



## nomoney

Jeff said:


> They have a parked black vehicle. no confirmation of it being the suspect vehicle


 

if they had another vehicle parked waiting behind there then they could be long gone by now.


----------



## jenni4

RaspberryBeret said:


> I would climb up into a tree stand and pretend like I'm hunting. Is it hunting season yet :shrug:




It is bow season!  oh no


----------



## Mojo

warneckutz said:


> I'm sure they'd have a "few questions" to ask anyway.



Why aren't you helping the cops again?  They need you!


----------



## warneckutz

Mojo said:


> Why aren't you helping the cops again?  They need you!





You're right!  St. Mary's county may not recognize me but MSP would let me help out!  Not sure how I'd tackle a vehicle but I'm sure it can be done.


----------



## redneck_woman

beamher said:


> daughter just texted; locking down schools



What school does she go to?


----------



## Solja_Boy

I'm just glad the bank wasn't robed by ninjas.


----------



## kwillia

nomoney said:


> if they had another vehicle parked waiting behind there then they could be long gone by now.



And if I were them, I'd be heading south toward my get away boat.


----------



## McFish

This is wild...thanks for the updates everyone, thus far...


----------



## Dye Tied

If they steal a boat, they could be long gone.


----------



## Jeff

402 people checking out this thread now


 GET BACK TO WORK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dye Tied

kwillia said:


> And if I were them, I'd be heading south toward my get away boat.





Dye Tied said:


> If they steal a boat, they could be long gone.



aren't we special?


----------



## kidnetransplant

kwillia said:


> And if I were them, I'd be heading south toward my get away boat.



Proably all vehicles involved were stolen and that get a way boat also. Maybe the perfect crime.


----------



## sdm

Trooper 7 passing DPW heading south.  They are refueled.


----------



## kwillia

Dye Tied said:


> aren't we special?



Why yes... yes we are...


----------



## nomoney

kwillia said:


> And if I were them, I'd be heading south toward my get away boat.


 

we would make great bank robbers.........what are you doing this weekend?


----------



## jlfree25

Jeff said:


> 402 people checking out this thread now
> 
> 
> GET BACK TO WORK!!!!!!!!!!



No!!! I'm going to go sit on the side of the road and see if I see a black nissan sentra go by and flatten the tires. Or call it in? Can't afford to replace all those tires


----------



## Jeff

kidnetransplant said:


> Proably all vehicles involved were stolen and that get a way boat also. Maybe the perfect crime.


 
Either that or fake an injury and loss of consciousness and have Trooper 7 haul you out of here.


----------



## RaspberryBeret

They could be holed up in a house, trailer, apt, garage, shed or whatever anywhere along the Millstone, Chancellors, Buck Hewitt area. I dont think they are going to find these fellas!


----------



## Severa

Jeff said:


> 402 people checking out this thread now
> 
> 
> GET BACK TO WORK!!!!!!!!!!



LOL
I'm a stay at home mom.
Wondering how my kiddos are doing with all this commotion
(9 yr old son at Greenview Knolls, 11 yr old high functioning autistic son at Esperanza)
Thankfully my husband is here (though he's sleeping like the friggin dead, he works 2nd shift)


----------



## kwillia

nomoney said:


> we would make great bank robbers.........what are you doing this weekend?



This weekend would be perfect because of all the rain coming in... it would make it harder on the tracking dogs... check your PMer.


----------



## kidnetransplant

nomoney said:


> we would make great bank robbers.........what are you doing this weekend?



I don't look good in stripes. Sorry.


----------



## slawrence

Does anyone know whats going on with the suspects?


----------



## Jeff

sdm said:


> Trooper 7 passing DPW heading south. They are refueled.


 

Trooper 7 heading to the base for a Medivac


----------



## warneckutz

jlfree25 said:


> No!!! I'm going to go sit on the side of the road and see if I see a black nissan sentra go by and flatten the tires. Or call it in? Can't afford to replace all those tires



So, if you flatten their tires where you are and they politely ask for your vehicle, what will you do?


----------



## 4d2008

jlfree25 said:


> gotcha figured that but was hoping for the best. probably wearing gloves also so no print. We need to get CSI down here they wil solve it in an hour.



thats only if there is semen.


----------



## Draco69

Tropper 7  inbound to Pax


----------



## lovinmaryland

warneckutz said:


> So, if you flatten their tires where you are and they politely ask for your vehicle, what will you do?



I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Jeff

slawrence said:


> Does anyone know whats going on with the suspects?


 
Bahamas


----------



## McFish

Are there 2 suspects? Or more..?


----------



## kwillia

kidnetransplant said:


> I don't look good in stripes. Sorry.



You weren't invited... Nomo has a strict policy of only two people and the split is 60/40. One of these days I'll get her to exlplain to me again why she gets 60 and I get 40.


----------



## PrchJrkr

kidnetransplant said:


> Proably all vehicles involved were stolen and that get a way boat also. Maybe the perfect crime.



What about the jet packs? Do you think they were stolen, too?


----------



## kwillia

slawrence said:


> Does anyone know whats going on with the suspects?



What part are you confused on?


----------



## beamher

redneck_woman said:


> What school does she go to?



great mills; and don't forget about the early release scheduled for today


----------



## RaspberryBeret

PrchJrkr said:


> What about the jet packs? Do you think they were stolen, too?



I heard Buzz Lightyear got held up earlier this morning so, I'd venture to say "yes"


----------



## Jeff

McFish said:


> Are there 2 suspects? Or more..?


 
Two that I am sure of


----------



## slawrence

Are they still running? Have they been found?


----------



## godsbutterfly

Jeff said:


> 402 people checking out this thread now
> 
> 
> GET BACK TO WORK!!!!!!!!!!



I have no work. All the roads are closed and customers can't get here!


----------



## Gwendolyn

Quote:
Originally Posted by kwillia 
And if I were them, I'd be heading south toward my get away boat.

Quote:
Originally Posted by Dye Tied
If they steal a boat, they could be long gone.

That was my first thought too.


----------



## Jeff

Somebody stole my house shoes


----------



## McFish

RaspberryBeret said:


> I heard Buzz Lightyear got held up earlier this morning so, I'd venture to say "yes"



Someone call Sheriff Woody....:YAY:


----------



## jenni4

Jeff said:


> Two that I am sure of


  I heard 3


----------



## frozenrain

RaspberryBeret said:


> They could be holed up in a house, trailer, apt, garage, shed or whatever anywhere along the Millstone, Chancellors, Buck Hewitt area. I dont think they are going to find these fellas!



Do you think the police will start knocking on doors?


----------



## Jeff

jenni4 said:


> I heard 3


 

I thought I did but was unsure. I know of two


----------



## kwillia

slawrence said:


> Are they still running? Have they been found?


You should start with post 1 in this thread and fast read forward... you'll soon be caught up with the rest of us.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

kwillia said:


> You weren't invited... Nomo has a strict policy of only two people and the split is 60/40. One of these days I'll get her to exlplain to me again why she gets 60 and I get 40.



She has 12 kids to feed and you only have 7.


----------



## nomoney

kwillia said:


> You weren't invited... Nomo has a strict policy of only two people and the split is 60/40. One of these days I'll get her to exlplain to me again why she gets 60 and I get 40.


 

because I'm cuter and the cuter one gets more money.


----------



## McFish

kwillia said:


> You should start with post 1 in this thread and fast read forward... you'll soon be caught up with the rest of us.




 The action is going so fast though. I ran down to get coffee and by the time I got back, 4 pages had been posted. Whew..finally up to speed. Although im sure 2 pages posted by the time I posted this.


----------



## Jeff

Calvert Units are here now


----------



## jlfree25

warneckutz said:


> So, if you flatten their tires where you are and they politely ask for your vehicle, what will you do?



Scream... I wouldn't have my vehicle I would be on a bicycle and I would let them have it.


----------



## mAlice

kwillia said:


> You should start with post 1 in this thread and fast read forward... you'll soon be caught up with the rest of us.



Why you gotta' be so meam?

I haven't heard anything on the scanner about anyone being caught, so I'd guess they're still on the run.  If you're in the general area, lock your doors.


----------



## McFish

Update: Complete Tag Number Issues in Kidnapping ST. MARY'S COUNTY -
9/24/2008
Update: The Solomons Bridge has been shut down heading northbound, leaving St. Mary's County heading into Calvert County.

In St. Mary's County there roadblocks at several intersections.
Sheriff's are trying to alleviate traffic, by letting traffic by while searching for specific vehicles.

More information to follow as it becomes available...

All police have been called in and roads are being closed in an effort to find and capture a kidnapper that has reportedly kidnapped the manager of a PNC bank along with their family. Reporters are out attempting to find out more detail. For this breaking news.
TheBAYNET.com will keep everyone informed as events unfold. 
All police have been called in and roads are being closed in an effort to find and capture a kidnapper that has reportedly kidnapped the manager of a PNC bank along with their family. Reporters are out attempting to find out more detail. For this breaking news.
TheBAYNET.com will keep everyone informed as events unfold. 
Look out for a blue older Chevy Chevy Tahoe - tag number 949M839. Anyone seeing this vehicle is cautioned not to approach and call 911 immediately.
At last report, the woman kidnapped had been ejected from the vehicle and there is a child still captured by the persons or person in the
older Chevy Tahoe.


----------



## dgates80

Trooper 7 on deck at Pax....


----------



## kwillia

nomoney said:


> because I'm cuter and the cuter one gets more money.



That's only because of the extensive plastic surgery after your unfortunate catch the softball with your face incident.


----------



## Jeff

frozenrain said:


> Do you think the police will start knocking on doors?


 

Why?? Not dressed yet???


----------



## Jeff

dgates80 said:


> Trooper 7 on deck at Pax....


 

Did they bring you Coffee?


----------



## kwillia

McFish said:


> Update: Complete Tag Number Issues in Kidnapping ST. MARY'S COUNTY -
> 9/24/2008
> Update: The Solomons Bridge has been shut down heading northbound, leaving St. Mary's County heading into Calvert County.
> 
> In St. Mary's County there roadblocks at several intersections.
> Sheriff's are trying to alleviate traffic, by letting traffic by while searching for specific vehicles.
> 
> More information to follow as it becomes available...
> 
> All police have been called in and roads are being closed in an effort to find and capture a kidnapper that has reportedly kidnapped the manager of a PNC bank along with their family. Reporters are out attempting to find out more detail. For this breaking news.
> TheBAYNET.com will keep everyone informed as events unfold.
> All police have been called in and roads are being closed in an effort to find and capture a kidnapper that has reportedly kidnapped the manager of a PNC bank along with their family. Reporters are out attempting to find out more detail. For this breaking news.
> TheBAYNET.com will keep everyone informed as events unfold.
> Look out for a blue older Chevy Chevy Tahoe - tag number 949M839. Anyone seeing this vehicle is cautioned not to approach and call 911 immediately.
> At last report, the woman kidnapped had been ejected from the vehicle and there is a child still captured by the persons or person in the
> older Chevy Tahoe.



This is WAY old news. You should feel embarrassed for posting that.


----------



## Solja_Boy

I'm just glad KFC didn;t get robbed.  That could have really screwed up my lunch plans.


----------



## RaspberryBeret

McFish said:


> Update: Complete Tag Number Issues in Kidnapping ST. MARY'S COUNTY -
> 9/24/2008
> Update: The Solomons Bridge has been shut down heading northbound, leaving St. Mary's County heading into Calvert County.
> 
> In St. Mary's County there roadblocks at several intersections.
> Sheriff's are trying to alleviate traffic, by letting traffic by while searching for specific vehicles.
> 
> More information to follow as it becomes available...
> 
> All police have been called in and roads are being closed in an effort to find and capture a kidnapper that has reportedly kidnapped the manager of a PNC bank along with their family. Reporters are out attempting to find out more detail. For this breaking news.
> TheBAYNET.com will keep everyone informed as events unfold.
> All police have been called in and roads are being closed in an effort to find and capture a kidnapper that has reportedly kidnapped the manager of a PNC bank along with their family. Reporters are out attempting to find out more detail. For this breaking news.
> TheBAYNET.com will keep everyone informed as events unfold.
> Look out for a blue older Chevy Chevy Tahoe - tag number 949M839. Anyone seeing this vehicle is cautioned not to approach and call 911 immediately.
> At last report, the woman kidnapped had been ejected from the vehicle and there is a child still captured by the persons or person in the
> older Chevy Tahoe.




 McFish .... you are a little McLate. Keep reading


----------



## Jeff

kwillia said:


> This is WAY old news. You should feel embarrassed for posting that.


----------



## mAlice

RaspberryBeret said:


> McFish .... you are a little McLate.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Jeff said:


>



She's a real sweetheart, isn't she.


----------



## beamher

mAlice said:


> Why you gotta' be so meam?
> 
> I haven't heard anything on the scanner about anyone being caught, so I'd guess they're still on the run.  If you're in the general area, lock your doors.




hubby asked if he should close all the windows and lock them, damit


----------



## McFish

mAlice said:


>



I have less then 100 posts...im a n00b. 

Figured id post it, so I felt like I "contributed" to the man hunt.


----------



## Gwendolyn

McFish said:


> Update: Complete Tag Number Issues in Kidnapping ST. MARY'S COUNTY -
> 9/24/2008
> Update: The Solomons Bridge has been shut down heading northbound, leaving St. Mary's County heading into Calvert County.



Unless they just re-shut it down I got home like 20 minutes ago and I live off 4 on Kingston Creek.


----------



## vbailey

just heard they are looking/searching around the K-mart area now ( 235 K-mart )


----------



## warneckutz

vbailey said:


> just heard they are looking/searching around the K-mart area now ( 235 K-mart )



Blue-Light Special


----------



## GWguy

Jeff said:


> 402 people checking out this thread now
> 
> 
> GET BACK TO WORK!!!!!!!!!!



CRIPES!!  I left for less than 5 minutes to "work" and now I'm almost 10 pages behind!!!!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

warneckutz said:


> Blue-Light Special



Pick you up?  I can be there in 10.


----------



## jlfree25

they found another car. Not sure whats going on if it's the suspects or not.


----------



## redneck_woman

98.3 said schools were not on lock down....security just has been stepped up.  Accident on the bridge also, bridge shut down.


----------



## Jeff

GWguy said:


> CRIPES!! I left for less than 5 minutes to "work" and now I'm almost 10 pages behind!!!!


 
Going to the crapper does not constitute "work".


----------



## mAlice

McFish said:


> I have less then 100 posts...im a n00b.
> 
> Figured id post it, so I felt like I "contributed" to the man hunt.



Thanks for your contribution.  We needed a good laugh.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

jlfree25 said:


> they found another car.


Nomo...NEXT weekend; not today.


----------



## nomoney

kwillia said:


> This is WAY old news. You should feel embarrassed for posting that.


 

  I can see you're getting into your mean lets rob a bank mode already.......


----------



## warneckutz

Chasey_Lane said:


> Pick you up?  I can be there in 10.



Fiiiiiine.  I hate that store though, it smells so bad.

Can we go to Best Buy afterwards???


----------



## Jeff

Trooper 7 enroute to Children's Hosp from PAX


----------



## pcjohnnyb

redneck_woman said:


> 98.3 said schools were not on lock down....security just has been stepped up.  Accident on the bridge also, bridge shut down.


----------



## Solja_Boy

McFish said:


> I have less then 100 posts...im a n00b.
> 
> Figured id post it, so I felt like I "contributed" to the man hunt.




good work.  now if you could just catch the great pumpkin burglar of 2006.  you will be greatly rewarded.


----------



## McFish

mAlice said:


> Thanks for your contribution.  We needed a good laugh.



Hey, I didnt say it was going to be a "meaningful" contribution. 

Daily laughter, everyone needs a little. No problem-o


----------



## Chasey_Lane

warneckutz said:


> Can we go to Best Buy afterwards???



Sure thing.  I'll be in Old Navy and we'll just meet back up in the parking lot.


----------



## Jeff

Neighborhood Search about to commence along Buck Hewwit.


----------



## Kohburn

Solja_Boy said:


> I'm just glad KFC didn;t get robbed.  That could have really screwed up my lunch plans.



mmm good idea!


----------



## 4d2008

Chasey_Lane said:


> Sure thing.  I'll be in Old Navy and we'll just meet back up in the parking lot.



I want to go to old navy and best buy


----------



## RaspberryBeret

I have a Dr appt in an hour - this is so exciting that I'm considering cancelling it. 
I think I'm now addicted to the cheap entertainment provided in these forums


----------



## McFish

Solja_Boy said:


> good work.  now if you could just catch the great pumpkin burglar of 2006.  you will be greatly rewarded.




Actually I grew a pumpkin in my backyard this year. Well it grew by itself, I just stayed away w/ the lawnmower and let it do its thing. If anyone touches my pumpkin...


----------



## Dye Tied

Chasey_Lane said:


> Sure thing.  I'll be in Old Navy and we'll just meet back up in the parking lot.



Willl you drop me off at Ross?


----------



## redneck_woman

I feel so sorry for the woman, her family and what they had to endure this morning.  How she will ever feel safe again.  This man/men have been watching her for sometime to do this.  Following her to work, from work etc. etc...  I can only hope that God gives her the strength to get through all this.


----------



## jlfree25

I wonder if no one answers if they will be kicking doors in.


----------



## warneckutz

Dye Tied said:


> Willl you drop me off at Ross?



  I read that as "Roses"


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Jeff said:


> Going to the crapper does not constitute "work".



You're not a government employee are you?


----------



## Jeff

jlfree25 said:


> I wonder if no one answers if they will be kicking doors in.


 
I think this particular search will be for the Black Nissan


----------



## Dye Tied

warneckutz said:


> I read that as "Roses"



I know where your mind is


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


> You're not a government employee are you?


----------



## citysherry

Looking for black nissan sentra 2003-2004 with blacked out windows


----------



## beamher

Jeff said:


> Neighborhood Search about to commence along Buck Hewwit.



:shrug:  JMO--it's someone from the area, probably home by now, and they'll be arrested by 3 today, no later than tomorrow


----------



## Jeff

pcjohnnyb said:


> You're not a government employee are you?


 

Nope just a pathetic contractor


----------



## GypsyQueen

pcjohnnyb said:


> You're not a government employee are you?



hahahaha


----------



## redneck_woman

Jeff said:


> Trooper 7 enroute to Children's Hosp from PAX



Why are they going to Children's?  I thought the children were ok.  Is that from the accident on the bridge?


----------



## Jeff

redneck_woman said:


> Why are they going to Children's? I thought the children were ok. Is that from the accident on the bridge?


 

Different situation entirely. Unrelated.


----------



## camily

pcjohnnyb said:


> You're not a government employee are you?


----------



## kwillia

redneck_woman said:


> Why are they going to Children's?  I thought the children were ok.  Is that from the accident on the bridge?



Trooper 7 got called away for a different incident. This has nothing to do with the banker manager's kids.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

They're on their way to Charles County where they'll never get caught


----------



## PrchJrkr

McFish said:


> Actually I grew a pumpkin in my backyard this year. Well it grew by itself, I just stayed away w/ the lawnmower and let it do its thing. If anyone touches my pumpkin...



You better watch what you post. Pingrr well carve a hole in it and  it!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Dye Tied said:


> Willl you drop me off at Ross?



Geeze people!!  I can't fit everyone in my Cavalier!!!


----------



## vraiblonde

Jeff said:


> Neighborhood Search about to commence along Buck Hewwit.


Yeah, thinking the excitement was over, I went and got in the shower.  When I got out it sounded like a war zone.  Chopper was flying LOW - sounded like he was right on top on my house.

Quiet here now, though.


----------



## warneckutz

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> They're on their way to Charles County where they'll never get caught



Chase them down in your hot rod...

Your car may scare them but as soon as they see your goofy ass they'll probably lose control of the vehicle due to all the laughter.


----------



## GWguy

Chasey_Lane said:


> Geeze people!!  I can't fit everyone in my Cavalier!!!



You need to upgrade to a Tahoe.  I hear there's one cheap available.  Blue.


----------



## vraiblonde

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> They're on their way to Charles County where they'll never get caught



I hate you.  Go away.


----------



## Gwendolyn

Elvis Sylvester Dent? (just heard it on the scanner) Who is that?


----------



## jlfree25

Chasey_Lane said:


> Geeze people!!  I can't fit everyone in my Cavalier!!!



I'll ride on the roof!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

GWguy said:


> You need to upgrade to a Tahoe.  I hear there's one cheap available.  Blue.


----------



## Dye Tied

Chasey_Lane said:


> Geeze people!!  I can't fit everyone in my Cavalier!!!



meamie. Stick me in the trunk.


----------



## vraiblonde

What's the story with the road blocks?  These effs are messing up my morning plans.  I hope the cops shoot them.


----------



## morningbell

A little late getting in on this but now I know why the ghetto bird was flying so many laps around.....   Thank god the kids and woman are safe.


----------



## jlfree25

Gwendolyn said:


> Elvis Sylvester Dent? (just heard it on the scanner) Who is that?




traffic stop just south of Margret Brent.

They also have a sentra pulled over on Mattawoman BeanTown Rd


----------



## Jeff

vraiblonde said:


> Yeah, thinking the excitement was over, I went and got in the shower. When I got out it sounded like a war zone. Chopper was flying LOW - sounded like he was right on top on my house.
> 
> Quiet here now, though.


 
They heard you were in the shower and figured if they beat on your door your would answer it is a towel


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Gwendolyn said:


> Elvis Sylvester Dent? (just heard it on the scanner) Who is that?



unrelated, I believe.


----------



## RaspberryBeret

redneck_woman said:


> I feel so sorry for the woman, her family and what they had to endure this morning.  How she will ever feel safe again.  This man/men have been watching her for sometime to do this.  Following her to work, from work etc. etc...  I can only hope that God gives her the strength to get through all this.



I wonder if she knows them


----------



## jlfree25

They have a home alert for distress. In Hickory Hills No one is answering the phone with calling


----------



## RaspberryBeret

jlfree25 said:


> traffic stop just south of Margret Brent.
> 
> They also have a sentra pulled over on Mattawoman BeanTown Rd



Really sucks to be a Sentra owner right now!


----------



## Jeff

vraiblonde said:


> What's the story with the road blocks? These effs are messing up my morning plans. I hope the cops shoot them.


 
Pretty quiet about road blocks now. I think they have just set up stationary, controlled positions looking at/for Black Nissans.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Athlone Drive/Davis residence...not sure what the significance is.


----------



## Geek

Dye Tied said:


> meamie. Stick me in the trunk.



You would fit in the glovebox.


----------



## nomoney

Chasey_Lane said:


> Athlone Drive/Davis residence...not sure what the significance is.


 

they just said it was unrelated


----------



## McFish

Chasey_Lane said:


> Athlone Drive/Davis residence...not sure what the significance is.



Umm...my daughter's in Town Creek at the sitters. Not good..Hopefully its unrelated.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

McFish said:


> Umm...my daughter's in Town Creek at the sitters. Not good..Hopefully its unrelated.


Um...Athlone is in Hickory Hills....um....


----------



## Dye Tied

Geek said:


> You would fit in the glovebox.



You make me sound like a pocket pixie


----------



## Gwendolyn

Jeff said:


> Pretty quiet about road blocks now. I think they have just set up stationary, controlled positions looking at/for Black Nissans.



I was stuck for an hour on 235 with a three year old going MOMMY! SCHOOL IS THAT WAY. GOOOOOOO. When I tried to turn around to go home that was blocked off too. Ugh. 97.7 had mentioned something about schools at first so I was stuck in traffic with a screaming 3 year old worried my other kids were shot or something. Not the best way to start the day.


----------



## Geek

Dye Tied said:


> You make me sound like a pocket pixie



I was thinking more like a pocket gnome


----------



## McFish

Chasey_Lane said:


> Um...Athlone is in Hickory Hills....um....




Oops


----------



## nomoney

Chasey_Lane said:


> Um...Athlone is in Hickory Hills....um....


 

umm....why dont you hurry up and take your tricked out cavalier to old navy and get the eff out of this thread....ummmmm


----------



## Jeff

McFish said:


> Oops


 
He's new.


----------



## PrchJrkr

RaspberryBeret said:


> Really sucks to be a Sentra owner any time!



:fixed:


----------



## redneck_woman

What roads have been shut down now, my boss is on her way and wanted to keep her posted.  TIA


----------



## Jeff

Towing the Tahoe Now. Located to the Rear of the CVS


----------



## McFish

Jeff said:


> He's new.



Crime Dog McFish 

I'll stick to Budgeting.


----------



## Jeff

redneck_woman said:


> What roads have been shut down now, my boss is on her way and wanted to keep her posted. TIA


 
Ass Kisser


----------



## beamher

is it only my system that seems to be slowing, or is it because this is the hottest thread?


----------



## islandgrl

I live off of Buck Hewitt & have both a S.D & county car blocking the entrance to my neighborhood. They have been here for a little over an hour.


----------



## kidnetransplant

beamher said:


> is it only my system that seems to be slowing, or is it because this is the hottest thread?



No, it's not just you. Mine locked up for a few minutes also.


----------



## redneck_woman

Jeff said:


> Ass Kisser



Don't hate....She is like a mother to me.  Got to lookout for my peeps.


----------



## beamher

RaspberryBeret said:


> I wonder if she knows them



or they know her


----------



## LuLuBelle

*This just came from Calvert County Schools*

You may have heard about an incident this morning in St. Mary’s County involving a Calvert County resident. We are communicating regularly with law enforcement to remain up to date on the situation. We have informed all schools in the county to maintain a heightened level of alert and we have asked all schools from Prince Frederick south to go into a “partial lockdown.” In a partial lockdown, all doors except the front door are locked. Doors on portable classrooms are locked, but students are not moved into the main building. PE classes and recess are held indoors. This status will remain in effect until we are advised of any change in the situation.


----------



## JULZ

redneck_woman said:


> What roads have been shut down now, my boss is on her way and wanted to keep her posted.  TIA



Route 4, Chancellor's Run, Buck Hewitt


----------



## kidnetransplant

Looks like the boys planned pretty well doesn't it?


----------



## McFish

kidnetransplant said:


> Looks like the boys planned pretty well doesn't it?



Sure is looking like it. Crazy...

$10 says they get caught...


----------



## vraiblonde

kidnetransplant said:


> Looks like the boys planned pretty well doesn't it?



I'd call it dumb luck.  You have to be pretty stupid to try and rob a bank and kidnap people.  You WILL get caught eventually.

They're probably holed up inside a house somewhere.


----------



## jlfree25

McFish said:


> Sure is looking like it. Crazy...
> 
> $10 says they get caught...



they are going to think that they are free and clear and try to come out tonight or even tomorrow morning and that will be it. 

They have a nissan parked behind a shell staion.


----------



## kidnetransplant

McFish said:


> Sure is looking like it. Crazy...
> 
> $10 says they get caught...



I don't think I'll take that bet. Bank robbery is federal. Wonder when those boys will show up?


----------



## remaxrealtor

Sherriff just drove through our neighborhood on Chancellor's.


----------



## McFish

I know I read that they recovered the loot bag and a check, so at this point are they pretty much running for their lives? I mean no cash in hand right...maybe whats stuffed in their pockets?


----------



## kidnetransplant

McFish said:


> I know I read that they recovered the loot bag and a check, so at this point are they pretty much running for their lives? I mean no cash in hand right...maybe whats stuffed in their pockets?



They didn't say if any loot was in it..


----------



## LuLuBelle

And it goes without saying that it is amazing how we are soooo overlooked when it comes to reporting on the news stations.  I've been looking for almost 2 hours on the DC stations to see when they may pick this up, and I still see nothing!!!


----------



## Gwendolyn

LuLuBelle said:


> And it goes without saying that it is amazing how we are soooo overlooked when it comes to reporting on the news stations.  I've been looking for almost 2 hours on the DC stations to see when they may pick this up, and I still see nothing!!!



I know WTH! This is a big deal and nothing.


----------



## 4d2008

LuLuBelle said:


> And it goes without saying that it is amazing how we are soooo overlooked when it comes to reporting on the news stations.  I've been looking for almost 2 hours on the DC stations to see when they may pick this up, and I still see nothing!!!



wait till they find em and then there is a shoot out. THEN WE WILL MAKE THE BIG TIME!


----------



## frozenrain

remaxrealtor said:


> Sherriff just drove through our neighborhood on Chancellor's.



I saw a plain white windowless van go past. Think it may be police.My computer shut down earlier-good timing! back on but all scanner slots are being used so can not listen anymore.I guess will keep looking at this thread.JUst wonder about school finishing earlier.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

LuLuBelle said:


> And it goes without saying that it is amazing how we are soooo overlooked when it comes to reporting on the news stations. I've been looking for almost 2 hours on the DC stations to see when they may pick this up, and I still see nothing!!!




If a lockdown of this type was going on in DC, they'd be covering it endlessly.

Nothing on their websites either.


----------



## kbunchie

LuLuBelle said:


> And it goes without saying that it is amazing how we are soooo overlooked when it comes to reporting on the news stations.  I've been looking for almost 2 hours on the DC stations to see when they may pick this up, and I still see nothing!!!




I've been checking the local news websites.  Finally showed up on WUSATV9's page.


----------



## kelb

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> If a lockdown of this type was going on in DC, they'd be covering it endlessly.
> 
> Nothing on their websites either.



If they get as far as PG county and they are caught there we will be all over the news


----------



## tiltedangel

LuLuBelle said:


> And it goes without saying that it is amazing how we are soooo overlooked when it comes to reporting on the news stations.  I've been looking for almost 2 hours on the DC stations to see when they may pick this up, and I still see nothing!!!





St. Mary's County Kidnapping And Bank Robbery | WUSA9.com | Washington, DC |


----------



## kwillia

Channel 9 has us on radar...

St. Mary's County Kidnapping And Bank Robbery | WUSA9.com | Washington, DC |


----------



## dsparrow06

Gwendolyn said:


> I know WTH! This is a big deal and nothing.



St. Mary's County Kidnapping And Bank Robbery | WUSA9.com | Washington, DC |


----------



## rwethereyet

St Mary's Todays website is saying the Sheriff's office is saying the bank bags found by Shoppers is not from this robbery.


----------



## jsouthan

LuLuBelle said:


> And it goes without saying that it is amazing how we are soooo overlooked when it comes to reporting on the news stations.  I've been looking for almost 2 hours on the DC stations to see when they may pick this up, and I still see nothing!!!



It is on Fox5's webpage:  MyFox Washington DC | Bank Employee, Children Abducted; Police Close Roads in Search

Also, Channel 4 just had a clip saying they would bring you "the latest" on their mid-day news at 11:00am.


----------



## Gwendolyn

LuLuBelle said:


> And it goes without saying that it is amazing how we are soooo overlooked when it comes to reporting on the news stations.  I've been looking for almost 2 hours on the DC stations to see when they may pick this up, and I still see nothing!!!



This is on the Baltimore WJZ website:
School Shooting Leaves 10 Dead In Finland   

Lovely.


----------



## LuLuBelle

Well it's about time!!


----------



## McFish

rwethereyet said:


> St Mary's Todays website is saying the Sheriff's office is saying the bank bags found by Shoppers is not from this robbery.



Are you serious.....Wow....


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

> Police are still searching for the two suspects. They are described has *two black males* in their 20's wearing camouflage shirts and masks and green pants. They are consider armed and dangerous.


 
Now there's a surprise. 

I'm surprised WUSA has the balls to say "two black males" and not "two darker-skinned males" or something misleading.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Gwendolyn said:


> This is on the Baltimore WJZ website:
> School Shooting Leaves 10 Dead In *Finland   *
> 
> Lovely.


----------



## LuLuBelle

rwethereyet said:


> St Mary's Todays website is saying the Sheriff's office is saying the bank bags found by Shoppers is not from this robbery.



Who woulda thunk it that there just happened to be other bank bags lying around?


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Gwendolyn said:


> This is on the Baltimore WJZ website:
> School Shooting Leaves 10 Dead In Finland
> 
> Lovely.


That's news...













... as of yesterday morning.


----------



## rwethereyet

McFish said:


> Are you serious.....Wow....



Am I serious that I read this on the website - yes.


----------



## RaspberryBeret

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> Now there's a surprise.
> 
> I'm surprised WUSA has the balls to say "two black males" and not "two darker-skinned males" or something misleading.



 No need to be racist ~ dip####!


----------



## warneckutz

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> Now there's a surprise.
> 
> I'm surprised WUSA has the balls to say "two black males" and not "two darker-skinned males" or something misleading.



If they were white would you prefer them to use "caucasian"?


----------



## kelb

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> *Now there's a sur*prise.
> 
> I'm surprised WUSA has the balls to say "two black males" and not "two darker-skinned males" or something misleading.



LOL OMG


----------



## kelb

Sidebar Video here is video of it all


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

rwethereyet said:


> The Bull$hit Paper website is saying the Sheriff's office is saying the bank bags found by Shoppers is not from this robbery.


:fixed:


----------



## 4d2008

YOU 334 GUESTS NEED TO GO AWAY! your slowing the thread down!!!


----------



## rwethereyet

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> :fixed:



Thanks Andy - not sure what I was thinking!!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Did I miss anything?!  I had to work for a few minutes


----------



## Geek

4d2008 said:


> YOU 334 GUESTS NEED TO GO AWAY! your slowing the thread down!!!



We love new people here. Be nice.


----------



## LuLuBelle

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> Now there's a surprise.
> 
> I'm surprised WUSA has the balls to say "two black males" and not "two darker-skinned males" or something misleading.



I find it funny that they keep saying NUMBER 1 Males.  Makes me think of crabs!!


----------



## Kohburn

kelb said:


> Sidebar Video here is video of it all



ah the esperanza branch


----------



## islandgrl

P.O just knocked on my door to ask questions. Guess their going door to door now.


----------



## frozenrain

islandgrl said:


> P.O just knocked on my door to ask questions. Guess their going door to door now.



I guess I better not wash my hair just in case the door knocks. Got to be at bus stop at 12.45.I guess schools are finishing as normal.Just keep hearing those helicopters..


----------



## camily

LuLuBelle said:


> I find it funny that they keep saying NUMBER 1 Males.  Makes me think of crabs!!



 Me too!


----------



## getbent

islandgrl said:


> P.O just knocked on my door to ask questions. Guess their going door to door now.



What area are you in, if I may ask?


----------



## getbent

frozenrain said:


> I guess I better not wash my hair just in case the door knocks. Got to be at bus stop at 12.45.I guess schools are finishing as normal.*Just keep hearing those helicopters*..



Me too, but I'm up at the intersection of 4 & 235.


----------



## islandgrl

getbent said:


> What area are you in, if I may ask?



Buck Hewitt


----------



## getbent

ok. Thanks


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Its always about the booze


----------



## jsouthan

*News report*

Having not been able to get on the scanners, I don't know if any of this was heard, but the news report was just on Channel 4 and they gave some details, some of which I think are new.

They said the bank teller was kidnapped at her home at gunpoint and forced to driver her vehicle (the blue Tahoe) to the bank with her 1 1/2 and 5 year old children in the car.  The 2 men then held her children, threatening to harm them, while she went in to get money.  They were all released & the suspects left, at which time the teller called 911.

They did say they officially have 3 suspects now (I wonder if there was someone waiting in that Sentra).


----------



## jlfree25

Just saw on News 5 that we have made the news. But we are ahead of them on the info.


----------



## Beta84

jsouthan said:


> Having not been able to get on the scanners, I don't know if any of this was heard, but the news report was just on Channel 4 and they gave some details, some of which I think are new.
> 
> They said the bank teller was kidnapped at her home at gunpoint and forced to driver her vehicle (the blue Tahoe) to the bank with her 1 1/2 and 5 year old children in the car.  The 2 men then held her children, threatening to harm them, while she went in to get money.  They were all released & the suspects left, at which time the teller called 911.
> 
> They did say they officially have 3 suspects now (I wonder if there was someone waiting in that Sentra).



  thats on page 5 i think...


----------



## jlfree25

they said on there that since the men never went into the bank that there is no surveillance footage of them. Don't ATM's have camera's also?


----------



## jsouthan

Beta84 said:


> thats on page 5 i think...



Really?  I didn't remember hearing that the Tahoe was her vehicle or the ages of her children.  I didn't say it was all new.


----------



## godsbutterfly

jlfree25 said:


> they said on there that since the men never went into the bank that there is no surveillance footage of them. Don't ATM's have camera's also?



Yes.


----------



## BuddyLee

So...

...what happened again?


----------



## ketelone

jlfree25 said:


> they said on there that since the men never went into the bank that there is no surveillance footage of them. Don't ATM's have camera's also?



I am sure they were smart enough to not park in front of the ATM. There are only 3 ways out of here unless you go by water so they can't be too far away


----------



## camily

jlfree25 said:


> they said on there that since the men never went into the bank that there is no surveillance footage of them. Don't ATM's have camera's also?



Yep. I'd imagine there has to be camers somewhere else also.


----------



## kidnetransplant

All this started at 7:58 this morning. I figure the guys are long gone........


----------



## vraiblonde

BuddyLee said:


> So...
> 
> ...what happened again?



Somebody vandalized some Barack Obama signs.


----------



## Dymphna

jsouthan said:


> Really?  I didn't remember hearing that the Tahoe was her vehicle or the ages of her children.  I didn't say it was all new.


Yes, they said repeatedly the Tahoe was hers, but not the ages of the children.  No one said that the kids were held while Mom went inside alone, although I assumed the kids were taken for that reason.


----------



## BuddyLee

vraiblonde said:


> Somebody vandalized some Barack Obama signs.


Oh, I hope they don't catch me.


----------



## Beta84

jsouthan said:


> Really?  I didn't remember hearing that the Tahoe was her vehicle or the ages of her children.  I didn't say it was all new.



some of the news stories had it listed awhile ago, don't know if anything beyond the links to those stories were posted.  

the question i have is: if they were at her house and went with her to the bank in her tahoe, how did they get there?  Is that what the black nissan is about?


----------



## camily

BuddyLee said:


> Oh, I hope they don't catch me.



 Funny!


----------



## Geek

Beta84 said:


> some of the news stories had it listed awhile ago, don't know if anything beyond the links to those stories were posted.
> 
> the question i have is: if they were at her house and went with her to the bank in her tahoe, how did they get there?  Is that what the black nissan is about?



:matlockintraining:


----------



## Chasey_Lane

RaspberryBeret said:


> No need to be racist ~ dip####!



White boys would have stolen a Mustang.  Black boys steal Tahoes.


----------



## Mojo

vraiblonde said:


> Somebody vandalized some Barack Obama signs.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo I hope they are hung by their toes


----------



## BuddyLee

Geek said:


> :matlockintraining:


...and you're an original Murder She Wrote.


----------



## godsbutterfly

Beta84 said:


> some of the news stories had it listed awhile ago, don't know if anything beyond the links to those stories were posted.
> 
> the question i have is: if they were at her house and went with her to the bank in her tahoe, how did they get there?  Is that what the black nissan is about?



Hadn't thought of that. Good questions!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Beta84 said:


> if they were at her house and *went with her to the bank in her tahoe*, how did they get there?


I'm just as stumped as you.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Chasey_Lane said:


> I'm just as stumped as you.



how did they get to her house 

That was his question  (can't tell if you were sarcastic or not )


----------



## Chasey_Lane

pcjohnnyb said:


> how did they get to her house
> 
> That was his question


Do you need a "whoosh" too?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Chasey_Lane said:


> Do you need a "whoosh" too?



Depends :shrug:
Your response confused me.  Maybe I do, maybe I don't


----------



## RaspberryBeret

Chasey_Lane said:


> White boys would have stolen a Mustang.  Black boys steal Tahoes.



I just don't appreciate his  about the suspects being black. I'm black (and proud) and I take offense to people making a smartazz comment like that. I don't give a rats azz what color a thief is .... a thief is a thief!


----------



## BuddyLee

pcjohnnyb said:


> Depends :shrug:
> Your response confused me. Maybe I do, maybe I don't


Just in case.


----------



## Geek

BuddyLee said:


> ...and you're an original Murder She Wrote.


----------



## nachomama

Beta84 said:


> some of the news stories had it listed awhile ago, don't know if anything beyond the links to those stories were posted.
> 
> the question i have is: if they were at her house and went with her to the bank in her tahoe, how did they get there?  Is that what the black nissan is about?



Their brutha from anutha mutha rolled up to her crib in da nissan, knowing they could pimp out the Tahoe.  :shrug:


----------



## pcjohnnyb

BuddyLee said:


> Just in case.



Good call 
I'm pretty sure Chasey is the one that needs the whoosh, but I am not positive  :shrug:


----------



## sdm

Interesting article... Sound familiar???

Police: Men kidnapped Fayetteville bank manager to steal money


Posted: Jul. 12, 2008 
Updated: Jul. 13, 2008

Fayetteville, N.C. — Police say three gunmen kidnapped a bank manager from her house Friday night and drove her to the bank so they could steal money.

The woman, whose name was not released, is an assistant manager at Fort Sill National Bank, 6242 Yadkin Road.

The men forced the woman to open the bank, and they stole an undisclosed amount of money, police said. They fled the scene in a gold 1990 Acura Legend, which belonged to the woman’s son.

After they left, the woman was able to call police around 10:30 p.m.

Police later found the Acura on York Road. Authorities are still looking for the three men, who were wearing hoods when the crime was committed. No other description was available


----------



## Beta84

Chasey_Lane said:


> I'm just as stumped as you.



I got it!  They walked over to her house because they're neighbors!  No, probably not


----------



## kidnetransplant

sdm said:


> Interesting article... Sound familiar???
> 
> Police: Men kidnapped Fayetteville bank manager to steal money
> 
> 
> Posted: Jul. 12, 2008
> Updated: Jul. 13, 2008
> 
> Fayetteville, N.C. — Police say three gunmen kidnapped a bank manager from her house Friday night and drove her to the bank so they could steal money.
> 
> The woman, whose name was not released, is an assistant manager at Fort Sill National Bank, 6242 Yadkin Road.
> 
> The men forced the woman to open the bank, and they stole an undisclosed amount of money, police said. They fled the scene in a gold 1990 Acura Legend, which belonged to the woman’s son.
> 
> After they left, the woman was able to call police around 10:30 p.m.
> 
> Police later found the Acura on York Road. Authorities are still looking for the three men, who were wearing hoods when the crime was committed. No other description was available



Very interesting.


----------



## nomoney

there's a lot of scanner chatter again, but its choppy - what's going on now?  Did they find a vehicle or not?


----------



## RareBreed

Heard from my husband about an hour ago. They never made it to preschool because of the back-up on the bridge but also because some guy smashed into a car about 4 cars back from theirs and caused a chain reaction. Our car ended up getting pushed into a Suburban. Our 1992 Paseo with over 300,000 miles on it is toast but husband still managed to drive it home. It's like a little tank. We are going to get a new car when I get home. I am just glad that my husband and son are ok.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

sdm said:


> Interesting article... Sound familiar???
> 
> Police: Men kidnapped Fayetteville bank manager to steal money
> 
> 
> Posted: Jul. 12, 2008
> Updated: Jul. 13, 2008


----------



## RaspberryBeret

sdm said:


> Interesting article... Sound familiar???
> 
> Police: Men kidnapped Fayetteville bank manager to steal money
> 
> 
> Posted: Jul. 12, 2008
> Updated: Jul. 13, 2008
> 
> Fayetteville, N.C. — Police say three gunmen kidnapped a bank manager from her house Friday night and drove her to the bank so they could steal money.
> 
> The woman, whose name was not released, is an assistant manager at Fort Sill National Bank, 6242 Yadkin Road.
> 
> The men forced the woman to open the bank, and they stole an undisclosed amount of money, police said. They fled the scene in a gold 1990 Acura Legend, which belonged to the woman’s son.
> 
> After they left, the woman was able to call police around 10:30 p.m.
> 
> Police later found the Acura on York Road. Authorities are still looking for the three men, who were wearing hoods when the crime was committed. No other description was available



That does sound like the same scenario...... hmm


----------



## kidnetransplant

RareBreed said:


> Heard from my husband about an hour ago. They never made it to preschool because of the back-up on the bridge but also because some guy smashed into a car about 4 cars back from theirs and caused a chain reaction. Our car ended up getting pushed into a Suburban. Our 1992 Paseo with over 300,000 miles on it is toast but husband still managed to drive it home. It's like a little tank. We are going to get a new car when I get home. I am just glad that my husband and son are ok.



Glad your family is okay.


----------



## Geek

RareBreed said:


> Heard from my husband about an hour ago. They never made it to preschool because of the back-up on the bridge but also because some guy smashed into a car about 4 cars back from theirs and caused a chain reaction. Our car ended up getting pushed into a Suburban. Our 1992 Paseo with over 300,000 miles on it is toast but husband still managed to drive it home. It's like a little tank. We are going to get a new car when I get home. I am just glad that my husband and son are ok.



Glad they are ok


----------



## nomoney

think they found the vehicle off of military lane


----------



## warneckutz

sdm said:


> Interesting article... Sound familiar???
> 
> Police: Men kidnapped Fayetteville bank manager to steal money
> 
> 
> Posted: Jul. 12, 2008
> Updated: Jul. 13, 2008
> 
> Fayetteville, N.C. — Police say three gunmen kidnapped a bank manager from her house Friday night and drove her to the bank so they could steal money.
> 
> The woman, whose name was not released, is an assistant manager at Fort Sill National Bank, 6242 Yadkin Road.
> 
> The men forced the woman to open the bank, and they stole an undisclosed amount of money, police said. They fled the scene in a gold 1990 Acura Legend, which belonged to the woman’s son.
> 
> After they left, the woman was able to call police around 10:30 p.m.
> 
> Police later found the Acura on York Road. Authorities are still looking for the three men, who were wearing hoods when the crime was committed. No other description was available




Very interesting... Maybe MD can do what NC couldn't do...


----------



## Geek

nomoney said:


> think they found the vehicle off of military lane



Is that on base?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

RaspberryBeret said:


> I just don't appreciate his  about the suspects being black. I'm black (and proud) and I take offense to people making a smartazz comment like that. I don't give a rats azz what color a thief is .... a thief is a thief!


News reports state "two black males."  They are not African American.  They are black.  You can get into a hissy all you want over it.


----------



## nomoney

Geek said:


> Is that on base?


 

no, military and belvoir?  think its a side road off of chancelors.  chopper found it, the ground cops are checking it out


----------



## ketelone

I just have a feeling it was an inside job. How did they know that she worked at the bank? How did they know where she lived? Too many unanswered questions. I could be wrong but it is just a feeling.


----------



## sdm

Military Lane is beside Greenview Knolls Elementary.  It runs back to apartments/townhouses on Church Drive.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Beta84 said:


> I got it!  They walked over to her house because they're neighbors!  No, probably not



Nomo probably dropped them off.  I saw her picking up two hitchhikers this morning.


----------



## vraiblonde

Geek said:


> Is that on base?



No, it's about a block away from my house, which explains why it sounds like Vietnam around here again.


----------



## jsouthan

They just gave an update on Fox and gave a tidbit that I had not heard before.  They said the teller and her kids made it safely to a school after the suspects left.  Not being that familiar with that area, how close is the nearest school?  Why wouldn't she just go back into the bank and lock the doors??  Maybe they (the TV people) were mistaken?


----------



## Beta84

Chasey_Lane said:


> News reports state "two black males."  They are not African American.  They are black.  You can get into a hissy all you want over it.



exactly.  Black is actually the PC term now.  African American isn't.  For instance, Haitians are black.  Are they African American?  No.  So African American is a bad stereotype, if anything.


----------



## warneckutz

vraiblonde said:


> No, it's about a block away from my house, which explains why it sounds like Vietnam around here again.



You hear everyone yelling for some guy named "Charlie"?


----------



## thurley42

ketelone said:


> I just have a feeling it was an inside job. How did they know that she worked at the bank? How did they know where she lived? Too many unanswered questions. I could be wrong but it is just a feeling.



crazy idea...they followed her home?


----------



## nachomama

Chasey_Lane said:


> Nomo probably dropped them off.  I saw her picking up two hitchhikers this morning.



Gawd, I hope it wasn't C-Murda.  Getting her over him has been like getting a crackoff off the rock.  oorthing:


----------



## Geek

vraiblonde said:


> No, it's about a block away from my house, which explains why it sounds like Vietnam around here again.



I wonder if some of these helos are newscopters?


----------



## camily

ketelone said:


> I just have a feeling it was an inside job. How did they know that she worked at the bank? How did they know where she lived? Too many unanswered questions. I could be wrong but it is just a feeling.



I'm assuming you can find out all that information online. 
The banks web site will probably list the manager, you look her up online in a people search, google map her address and voila!


----------



## ketelone

Chasey_Lane said:


> News reports state "two black males."  They are not African American.  They are black.  You can get into a hissy all you want over it.



I don't think the argument was if the suspects were black. The argument was the ignorant comment about "if they were white they would have stolen a mustang and because they were black they stole a tahoe. That was a little ignorant.


----------



## godsbutterfly

jsouthan said:


> They just gave an update on Fox and gave a tidbit that I had not heard before.  They said the teller and her kids made it safely to a school after the suspects left.  Not being that familiar with that area, how close is the nearest school?  Why wouldn't she just go back into the bank and lock the doors??  Maybe they (the TV people) were mistaken?



They drove off with the Manager and kids - let her and the oldest child out and then the youngest after that from what I've read on here.


----------



## frozenrain

Geek said:


> I wonder if some of these helos are newscopters?



I think so as I know on Fox 5 news report they were filming from above.


----------



## Daffy

nachomama said:


> Their brutha from anutha mutha rolled up to her crib in da nissan, knowing they could pimp out the Tahoe.  :shrug:


----------



## ketelone

thurley42 said:


> crazy idea...they followed her home?



So they just Randomly picked her and followed her home? I guess it is possible but why her?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

ketelone said:


> I don't think the argument was if the suspects were black. The argument was the ignorant comment about "if they were white they would have stolen a mustang and because they were black they stole a tahoe. That was a little ignorant.



Actually, Raspberry took offense to Andy's "sarcasm."  However, I'm sure she probably took offense to mine, too.  Not that I GAS though.


----------



## nomoney

ketelone said:


> I don't think the argument was if the suspects were black. The argument was the ignorant comment about "if they were white they would have stolen a mustang and because they were black they stole a tahoe. That was a little ignorant.


 

I know, it was.  I'm white and I would've stolen an escalade.


----------



## jsouthan

godsbutterfly said:


> They drove off with the Manager and kids - let her and the oldest child out and then the youngest after that from what I've read on here.



Aahhh... the news reports made it sound like they were left at the bank.

"Investigators say the suspects threatened the children, but once the woman returned with the cash they left all three victims unharmed and fled the scene. "


----------



## vraiblonde

ketelone said:


> I don't think the argument was if the suspects were black. The argument was the ignorant comment about "if they were white they would have stolen a mustang and because they were black they stole a tahoe. That was a little ignorant.





Somebody's really stretching to get offended over that.


----------



## jlfree25

Maybe she is an ex girlfriend or something. Is she married?


----------



## nomoney

ketelone said:


> So they just Randomly picked her and followed her home? I guess it is possible but why her?


 


I don't know :shrug:  oh wait!  Maybe, just maybe its because she's a MANAGER OF THE FRIGGEN BANK THEY WANTED TO ROB.


----------



## RaspberryBeret

ketelone said:


> I don't think the argument was if the suspects were black. The argument was the ignorant comment about "if they were white they would have stolen a mustang and because they were black they stole a tahoe. That was a little ignorant.



Actually the part where the original poster was sarcastic about the suspects being black is what set me off. As if, everything that happens is always the result of a black man or woman. White people and those of every other race do stupid stuff too!


----------



## Geek

nomoney said:


> I don't know :shrug:  oh wait!  Maybe, just maybe its because she's a MANAGER OF THE FRIGGEN BANK THEY WANTED TO ROB.


----------



## warneckutz

Chasey_Lane said:


> Actually, Raspberry took offense to Andy's "sarcasm."



No point in getting worked up over that idiot's comments.


----------



## Beta84

nomoney said:


> I don't know :shrug:  oh wait!  Maybe, just maybe its because she's a MANAGER OF THE FRIGGEN BANK THEY WANTED TO ROB.



it's easy enough to figure out who the manager of a bank is.  then you just hang around til you see her leave and follow her home.  they could have decided to do this yesterday and get to the point that they're at now.  don't give them that much credit.


----------



## godsbutterfly

ketelone said:


> So they just Randomly picked her and followed her home? I guess it is possible but why her?



Setting up the job would mean they found out who the manager is and  could then follow her home. They might even have been inside the bank before.


----------



## nachomama

Chasey_Lane said:


> Actually, Raspberry took offense to Andy's "sarcasm."  However, I'm sure she probably took offense to mine, too.  Not that I GAS though.



You have gas?  



nomoney said:


> I know, it was.  I'm white and I would've stolen an escalade.



 Git it gurl.



jlfree25 said:


> Maybe she is an ex girlfriend or something. Is she married?



I said the exact same thing earlier today.


----------



## thurley42

ketelone said:


> So they just Randomly picked her and followed her home? I guess it is possible but why her?



I don't know I'm not a bank robber....it's called criminal behavior...they decided to commit a crime, they made a plan and executed it....i guess you can try to find them and ask them, or you can keep wondering in a public forum all day...your choice.


----------



## nomoney

Beta84 said:


> it's easy enough to figure out who the manager of a bank is. then you just hang around til you see her leave and follow her home. they could have decided to do this yesterday and get to the point that they're at now. don't give them that much credit.


 

Do you have any disablities I need to know of before I call you a tard and hurt your feelings?


----------



## Draco69

How can these 2 suspects be considered bank robbers,  if they never went into the bank.    The lady robbed the bank to free her kids.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

nomoney said:


> Do you have any disablities I need to know of before I call you a tard and hurt your feelings?



DISABLE.  Thank you.


----------



## jsouthan

nomoney said:


> Do you have any disablities I need to know of before I call you a tard and hurt your feelings?


----------



## jlfree25

Beta84 said:


> it's easy enough to figure out who the manager of a bank is.  then you just hang around til you see her leave and follow her home.  they could have decided to do this yesterday and get to the point that they're at now.  don't give them that much credit.



Maybe she is one of the suspects ex-girlfriend. Is she married? Maybe They are one of the guys wanted for child support and need money to make thier payment.


----------



## nachomama

nomoney said:


> Do you have any disablities I need to know of before I call you a tard and hurt your feelings?



Gawd, I've missed you.


----------



## vraiblonde

nomoney said:


> I don't know :shrug:  oh wait!  Maybe, just maybe its because she's a MANAGER OF THE FRIGGEN BANK THEY WANTED TO ROB.


----------



## glhs837

As far as commonality with the N.C. crime, this method isnt exactly brimming with newness, its been around forever. Now, maybe these knuckleheads saw that on the news and thought it was a good idea, but not the same guys.

"Hey!!!! Lets rob a bank on a penisula!!!!" 

Not the cream of the crop we're dealing with here. 

About the "how'd they get to her house" question. 

Three guys go to her house in Nissan, two get out, one drives to CVS to wait. Two take her to bank, then meet Nissan. Make sense now? Someone mentioned this earlier, but it evidently wasnt explained well enough. 


Now, about the school. Can anyone find out WTH they are doing about the half day? If they are keeping the kids all day, fine, if not, I'm going to meet mine at dropoff and keep them with me the rest of the day, no way are they coming home to the empty house only 1/2 mile south of the area in question.


----------



## tiltedangel

nomoney said:


> I don't know :shrug:  oh wait!  Maybe, just maybe its because she's a MANAGER OF THE FRIGGEN BANK THEY WANTED TO ROB.



exactly! sheesh! the poor woman and children were taken from their homes and in extreme danger and somebody wants to get suspicious..that is sad...and color has nothing to do with it....there are bad people of every race in this world...the color issues just need to stop...the important thing is that they get them so no one else gets hurt...


----------



## nachomama

jlfree25 said:


> Maybe she is one of the suspects ex-girlfriend. Is she married? They are one of the guys wanted for child support and need money to make thier payment.



POST OF THE DAY!!!! If they're stupid enough to rob a bank, they sure as hell ain't gonna do it so they can give bebemama some greenbacks.


----------



## MJ

nomoney said:


> I don't know :shrug:  oh wait!  Maybe, just maybe its because she's a MANAGER OF THE FRIGGEN BANK THEY WANTED TO ROB.



:snort:



RaspberryBeret said:


> Actually the part where the original poster was sarcastic about the suspects being black is what set me off. As if, everything that happens is always the result of a black man or woman. White people and those of every other race do stupid stuff too!



Yeah! The infighting has started!


----------



## kwillia

nomoney said:


> Do you have any disablities I need to know of before I call you a tard and hurt your feelings?



Fire away.. .the idgit doesn't even remember to put ketchup on his fries until after he's already eaten half of them.


----------



## jlfree25

nachomama said:


> POST OF THE DAY!!!! If they're stupid enough to rob a bank, they sure as hell ain't gonna do it so they can give bebemama some greenbacks.



Hey it could happen maybe not give it to the babymomma but thought they could get out of town with it.


----------



## Beta84

nomoney said:


> Do you have any disablities I need to know of before I call you a tard and hurt your feelings?



so which part required the intense planning?  assuming they had the guns already.  Calling me a tard wouldn't hurt my feelings, I wish I was cool enough to be a part of that gang


----------



## Beta84

kwillia said:


> Fire away.. .the idgit doesn't even remember to put ketchup on his fries until after he's already eaten half of them.



  fair enough


----------



## PrepH4U

jlfree25 said:


> Hey it could happen maybe not give it to the babymomma but thought they could get out of town with it.



Hey it looks like it's a twofer in this thread nomo!


----------



## nachomama

jlfree25 said:


> Hey it could happen maybe not give it to the babymomma but thought they could get out of town with it.



The post said so they could make their payment.  I doubt anybody's gonna sit up with worry about how to pay their child support and come up with the grand idea to rob a bank to do it.


----------



## beamher

glhs837 said:


> As far as commonality with the N.C. crime, this method isnt exactly brimming with newness, its been around forever. Now, maybe these knuckleheads saw that on the news and thought it was a good idea, but not the same guys.
> 
> "Hey!!!! Lets rob a bank on a penisula!!!!"
> 
> Not the cream of the crop we're dealing with here.
> 
> About the "how'd they get to her house" question.
> 
> Three guys go to her house in Nissan, two get out, one drives to CVS to wait. Two take her to bank, then meet Nissan. Make sense now? Someone mentioned this earlier, but it evidently wasnt explained well enough.
> 
> 
> Now, about the school. Can anyone find out WTH they are doing about the half day? If they are keeping the kids all day, fine, if not, I'm going to meet mine at dropoff and keep them with me the rest of the day, no way are they coming home to the empty house only 1/2 mile south of the area in question.




what school and where do you live so I can send a text to tell my kid to not get on their regular bus because you'll be picking them up


----------



## desertrat

vraiblonde said:


> No, it's about a block away from my house, which explains why it sounds like Vietnam around here again.



Flashbacks?


----------



## kidnetransplant

glhs837 said:


> Now, about the school. Can anyone find out WTH they are doing about the half day? If they are keeping the kids all day, fine, if not, I'm going to meet mine at dropoff and keep them with me the rest of the day, no way are they coming home to the empty house only 1/2 mile south of the area in question.




They are sending cops to LexPk, Greenview Knolls, Green Holly, Great Mills and the Charter School that I heard for early dismissal.


----------



## aps45819

nomoney said:


> I don't know :shrug:  oh wait!  Maybe, just maybe its because she's a MANAGER OF THE FRIGGEN BANK THEY WANTED TO ROB.



 maybe they saw the movie _Bandits_


----------



## beamher

ok, i can't wait any long, i'm out to get lunch can i pick up anyone something


----------



## PrchJrkr

glhs837 said:


> Now, about the school. Can anyone find out WTH they are doing about the half day? If they are keeping the kids all day, fine, if not, I'm going to meet mine at dropoff and keep them with me the rest of the day, no way are they coming home to the empty house only 1/2 mile south of the area in question.



You should move to a better neighborhood.


----------



## nomoney

Beta84 said:


> so which part required the intense planning? assuming they had the guns already. Calling me a tard wouldn't hurt my feelings, I wish I was cool enough to be a part of that gang


 


All of it


----------



## Chasey_Lane

beamher said:


> ok, i can't wait any long, i'm out to get lunch can i pick up anyone something



I'll take a pumpkin pie misto shake from Rita's, please.


----------



## warneckutz

Chasey_Lane said:


> I'll take a *pumpkin pie*



 x1,000


----------



## kwillia

warneckutz said:


> x1,000



I'm making pumpkin gobs this evening... should I drop a couple off at the gym tomorrow morning on my way to work...:shrug:


----------



## Chasey_Lane

warneckutz said:


> x1,000



I'm almost out of pumpkie pie spice creamer.


----------



## Beta84

nomoney said:


> All of it



Right.  There is an article posted somewhere back of a story with a nearly identical situation.  If they read it yesterday morning, it gives them the idea.  They go to the bank, ask to speak to the manager (or heck...maybe even just camp out after closing and watch who locks up), then follow the person home.  Next morning, bust in, get driven to the bank, take the money, throw them out, and run for your life.

This might be extremely complicated for you and it may be hurting your brain, but what they did is relatively simple.  It's alot easier than figuring out how to break into the bank themselves, or robbing it when there are numerous patrons.  They sat in a car while the bank manager brought them money.  Geez, that's tough.


----------



## Gwendolyn

PrchJrkr said:


> You should move to a better neighborhood.



I live in California at the end of Kingston Creek. My neighbor's house as been broken into 2 times this year. If there is a actual "better area" around here I'd love to know about it. 

I think they skip our house because we drive our cars until the wheels fall off. Would you rob the house with the 1999 Jeep and the 2004 Jetta or the one with the 2008 Escalade, 2008 300, 2004 Surburban, and the 2007 F350.


----------



## nomoney

Beta84 said:


> Right. There is an article posted somewhere back of a story with a nearly identical situation. If they read it yesterday morning, it gives them the idea. They go to the bank, ask to speak to the manager (or heck...maybe even just camp out after closing and watch who locks up), then follow the person home. Next morning, bust in, get driven to the bank, take the money, throw them out, and run for your life.
> 
> This might be extremely complicated for you and it may be hurting your brain, but what they did is relatively simple. It's alot easier than figuring out how to break into the bank themselves, or robbing it when there are numerous patrons. They sat in a car while the bank manager brought them money. Geez, that's tough.


 
exactly why it was planned, had it not been planned they would've been caught by now.

heck, kwillia and I are already planning for our bank heist and thats not taking place until this weekend.


----------



## vraiblonde

Gwendolyn said:


> Would you rob the house with the 1999 Jeep and the 2004 Jetta or the one with the *2008 Escalade*, 2008 300, 2004 Surburban, and the 2007 F350.



I think I've found your culprit.


----------



## PrchJrkr

nomoney said:


> exactly why it was planned, had it not been planned they would've been caught by now.
> 
> heck, kwillia and I are already planning for our bank heist and thats not taking place until this weekend.



Nomo, you better watch what you post. Kerad might call the feds on you.


----------



## GWguy

Beta84 said:


> Right.  There is an article posted somewhere back of a story with a nearly identical situation.  If they read it yesterday morning, it gives them the idea.  They go to the bank, ask to speak to the manager (or heck...maybe even just camp out after closing and watch who locks up), then follow the person home.  Next morning, bust in, get driven to the bank, take the money, throw them out, and run for your life.
> 
> This might be extremely complicated for you and it may be hurting your brain, but what they did is relatively simple.  It's alot easier than figuring out how to break into the bank themselves, or robbing it when there are numerous patrons.  They sat in a car while the bank manager brought them money.  Geez, that's tough.



Good scenario, but if it were me, I would have hit the silent alarm while I was in there by myself.  How would they know?

Ok, maybe not, now that I think about it.  Hostage standoff when the cops arrive to surround the car.


----------



## Daffy

GWguy said:


> Good scenario, but if it were me, I would have hit the silent alarm while I was in there by myself.  How would they know?
> 
> Ok, maybe not, now that I think about it.  Hostage standoff when the cops arrive to surround the car.



No mother is going to do that with her kids outside the bank in the car with the crooks.


----------



## Beta84

nomoney said:


> exactly why it was planned, had it not been planned they would've been caught by now.
> 
> heck, kwillia and I are already planning for our bank heist and thats not taking place until this weekend.



that doesn't sound like much advanced planning.  but make sure kwillia doesn't bring any ketchup.  They'll know where to find her if they see any ketchup lying around.


----------



## nomoney

Beta84 said:


> that doesn't sound like much advanced planning. but make sure kwillia doesn't bring any ketchup. They'll know where to find her if they see any ketchup lying around.


 

that was stupid


----------



## lillyst

Is there any new information?


----------



## PrchJrkr

lillyst said:


> Is there any new information?



I heard they recovered the jack packs used in the get-away.


----------



## rwethereyet

PrchJrkr said:


> I heard they recovered the jack packs used in the get-away.




WTH is a Jack Pack?  Or do I need this ?


----------



## vraiblonde

lillyst said:


> Is there any new information?



Yes.  A school bus just came by here, so they must be letting the little childrens go home.  Which means my neighborhood isn't blocked off anymore, which means I can go to the grocery store.


----------



## kwillia

PrchJrkr said:


> I heard they recovered the jack packs used in the get-away.



I thought they got away an ATVs thru the corn field?


----------



## Pete

kwillia said:


> I thought they got away an ATVs thru the corn field?



Chicken suits


----------



## Gwendolyn

kwillia said:


> I thought they got away an ATVs thru the corn field?


 
That would be one hell of a set up


----------



## vraiblonde

Pete said:


> Chicken suits



I think my hen hat is missing.


----------



## camily

vraiblonde said:


> Yes.  A school bus just came by here, so they must be letting the little childrens go home.  Which means my neighborhood isn't blocked off anymore, which means I can go to the grocery store.



Unless the grocery store shopping center is blocked off.


----------



## frozenrain

vraiblonde said:


> Yes.  A school bus just came by here, so they must be letting the little childrens go home.  Which means my neighborhood isn't blocked off anymore, which means I can go to the grocery store.



Not all school busses are running from Green View Knolls.Those serving Buck Hewitt(SP) are not running....


----------



## jlfree25

Just came across the Scanner someone is on the powerlines with a black backpack and was reaching for something in thier waste. Units responding.


----------



## jlfree25

they are chasing him on foot. He is running


----------



## Beta84

nomoney said:


> that was stupid



but true.  kwillia loves her ketchup.  just sayin


----------



## camily

jlfree25 said:


> Just came across the Scanner someone is on the powerlines with a black backpack and was reaching for something in thier waste. Units responding.



WTH is going on in SMC today????


----------



## Penn

MSP helicopters are gone? :shrug:


----------



## BuddyLee

vraiblonde said:


> Yes. A school bus just came by here, so they must be letting the little childrens go home. Which means my neighborhood isn't blocked off anymore, which means I can go to the grocery store.


My kids were sent home with a letter.


----------



## kwillia

camily said:


> WTH is going on in SMC today????



Nothing. Move along.


----------



## BS Gal

jlfree25 said:


> Just came across the Scanner someone is on the powerlines with a black backpack and was reaching for something in thier *waste.* Units responding.



Ewwwwww.


----------



## PrchJrkr

rwethereyet said:


> WTH is a Jack Pack?  Or do I need this ?



Sorry. That should've been jet packs. That's what I get for typing and talking.


----------



## camily

jlfree25 said:


> they are chasing him on foot. He is running



Today is making me glad I live in Waldorf.


----------



## Geek

BS Gal said:


> Ewwwwww.


----------



## warneckutz

BS Gal said:


> Ewwwwww.





  I mean... this is serious...


----------



## jlfree25

They got him detained don't know if he is the suspect.


----------



## BS Gal

jlfree25 said:


> They got him detained don't know if he is the suspect.



Are they checking his waste?


----------



## remaxrealtor

BS Gal said:


> Are they checking his waste?


----------



## jlfree25

didn't say.


----------



## BuddyLee

BS Gal said:


> Ewwwwww.


----------



## nachomama

BS Gal said:


> Are they checking his waste?



Ewwwwwww.


----------



## desertrat

jlfree25 said:


> Just came across the Scanner someone is on the powerlines with a black backpack and was reaching for something in thier waste. Units responding.



Was his waste in his backpack?


----------



## kwillia

desertrat said:


> Was his waste in his backpack?



You thinking on looking into that so BSGal can go on longer bike rides?


----------



## jlfree25

They just said that he didn't match the picture that they had. The cops also have the video from McDonalds.


----------



## kwillia

I'm starting to worry about Vera... you don't think she's out snooping around behind the SFW do you...:tryingtobelikebaynet:


----------



## desertrat

kwillia said:


> You thinking on looking into that so BSGal can go on longer bike rides?



The poop circuit, we'll call it.

Or maybe the the kaka challenge.


----------



## BS Gal

kwillia said:


> I'm starting to worry about Vera... you don't think she's out snooping around behind the SFW do you...:tryingtobelikebaynet:



  Camera in one hand, tennis racket in the other.


----------



## jsouthan

*This just emailed from CCPS*

*Update – 1pm, 2/24/2008*
         Based on frequent communication with law enforcement officials, there is no reason to continue on partial lockdown. Therefore, the partial lockdown will end at 1:15pm. As always, school staff will remain vigilant and will continue to closely monitor events in the community.

         After school activities will proceed as scheduled.


----------



## kelb

BS Gal said:


> Are they checking his waste?





desertrat said:


> Was his waste in his backpack?


----------



## pebbles

camily said:


> Unless the grocery store shopping center is blocked off.



It's not (if you're talking about Shoppers) San Souci is open, just came back from lunch at Asahi


----------



## GWguy

desertrat said:


> Was his waste in his jack pack?



:fixed:


----------



## getbent

pebbles said:


> It's not (if you're talking about Shoppers) San Souci is open, just came back from lunch at Asahi



Ooohh I hate you,  ,  j.k.  I love that place.


----------



## frbdnrose

Anything new?


----------



## Kohburn

its been 5 hours - bets are these guys are long gone


----------



## Beta84

getbent said:


> Ooohh I hate you,  ,  j.k.  I love that place.



St. Mary's county has a low standard on japanese food


----------



## redneck_woman

I have a question, has anyone ever worked at a bank before?  If so in order to get into the safe/voult doesn't 2 people need to be present, with several different passwords/codes?


----------



## kelb

Kohburn said:


> its been 5 hours - bets are these guys are long gone



I bet you are right! Ugh.. they are just going ot run back over to PG or Charles and be rich and happy!


----------



## kom526

kelb said:


> I bet you are right! Ugh.. they are just going ot run back over to PG or Charles and be rich and happy!



Or until they decide to buy a new car with cash. (CPFCU L'town robbery reference)


----------



## peanutman

redneck_woman said:


> I have a question, has anyone ever worked at a bank before?  If so in order to get into the safe/voult doesn't 2 people need to be present, with several different passwords/codes?



No, only one person has to have the code. Two people need to be present but one person can do it. 

Same with ATM.


----------



## Kohburn

redneck_woman said:


> I have a question, has anyone ever worked at a bank before?  If so in order to get into the safe/voult doesn't 2 people need to be present, with several different passwords/codes?



maybe some big banks - I think most banks just have time locks on the vault so that it can't be opened at night why else would they rock the place during rush hour, aside from knowing what time the lock expired?


----------



## Daffy

peanutman said:


> No, only one person has to have the code. Two people need to be present but one person can do it.
> 
> Same with ATM.




You work at PNC do ya?  :shrug:


----------



## Cowgirl

Soooo, this may have been posted already, but did they find the bank bags?


----------



## Penn

I would expect the Bank Manager just might have override codes(?)


----------



## PrchJrkr

Cowgirl said:


> Soooo, this may have been posted already, but did they find the bank bags?



Yes, they had to dig down into a pile of waste to retrieve them.


----------



## Daffy

Penn said:


> I would expect the Bank Manager just might have override codes(?)



I can't speak for PNC but not usually.


----------



## Penn

Daffy said:


> I can't speak for PNC but not usually.


 
Geez, possibly an "inside job", afterall?


----------



## Beta84

Penn said:


> Geez, possibly an "inside job", afterall?



well, it was the bank manager who opened everything and got them the money.  that's "inside".  but there were extenuating circumstances, like children being taken hostage and all...


----------



## Daffy

Penn said:


> Geez, possibly an "inside job", afterall?



Anything's possible but I doubt it.  Who'd intentionally involve their kids in something like that?  If a woman that I work with came in hysterical because her kids were being held hostage in the car I'd open every vault I had the combination to.


----------



## kris31280

That's a sick and twisted tactic... What mother is going to NOT cooperate with some armed thug when her children are being threatened?  I'd be giving the kidnapper everything he wanted for even the off chance that my child would remain unharmed.


----------



## Daffy

kris31280 said:


> That's a sick and twisted tactic... What mother is going to NOT cooperate with some armed thug when her children are being threatened?  I'd be giving the kidnapper everything he wanted for even the off chance that my child would remain unharmed.



Exactly!


----------



## Penn

Daffy said:


> Anything's possible but I doubt it. Who'd intentionally involve their kids in something like that? If a woman that I work with came in hysterical because her kids were being held hostage in the car I'd open every vault I had the combination to.


 
What if it was part of the plan? The manager and the kids were released unharmed, no?

Just speculating...........


----------



## camily

Penn said:


> What if it was part of the plan? The manager and the kids were released unharmed, no?
> 
> Just speculating...........



 Are you a parent? I would highly doubt that and I bet the mother would be SOOO offended to read that.


----------



## citysherry

Penn said:


> What if it was part of the plan? The manager and the kids were released unharmed, no?
> 
> Just speculating...........



I think you're speculating down the right track....just my gut feeling.


----------



## Jeff

Well, this thread sure got busy today.


----------



## migtig

Penn said:


> What if it was part of the plan? The manager and the kids were released unharmed, no?
> 
> Just speculating...........



Scared and traumatized children is not what I would consider "unharmed".  Not to mention, we actually do not know if they were harmed in any way.  We do know that it was reported that they were all taken to a hospital.  

Your type of speculation is insidious in nature and is quite shameful.


----------



## redneck_woman

Beta84 said:


> well, it was the bank manager who opened everything and got them the money.  that's "inside".  but there were extenuating circumstances, like children being taken hostage and all...



So very true, but that is how it was called in.  The kids could have not been harmed at all if it was all staged.  A boyfriend/husband could have been involved....


----------



## Beta84

redneck_woman said:


> So very true, but that is how it was called in.  The kids could have not been harmed at all if it was all staged.  A boyfriend/husband could have been involved....



I was under the impression the bank manager was THROWN from the vehicle.  How's she doing, does anyone know?  I don't know if they were moving at high speeds or just literally tossed her out when they were parked.


----------



## Penn

camily said:


> Are you a parent? I would highly doubt that and I bet the mother would be SOOO offended to read that.


 
Please - don't get me wrong, it's just a thought. I do not know anymore about what happened than anyone else does.

Call it curiosity?


----------



## Jeff

redneck_woman said:


> Don't hate....She is like a mother to me. Got to lookout for my peeps.


 
I was just kidding.   I would have done the same.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Here we go. Convicting the bank manager on the Internet. Must be true. I read it here.

Relax. If you have money in PNC, it is insured.
Relax. They will either catch them or won't.
Relax. The end of the world is not coming before the next post.
Relax. If it did, what could you do about it?

Drama, drama, drama when it should be facts, facts, facts. :dragnet:


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Penn said:


> Please - don't get me wrong, it's just a thought. I do not know anymore about what happened than anyone else does.
> 
> Call it curiosity?



You called it what it was, speculation. There is a vast difference.


----------



## Dye Tied

2ndAmendment said:


> Here we go. Convicting the bank manager on the Internet. Must be true. I read it here.
> 
> Relax. If you have money in PNC, it is insured.
> Relax. They will either catch them or won't.
> Relax. The end of the world is not coming before the next post.
> Relax. If it did, what could you do about it?
> 
> Drama, drama, drama when it should be facts, facts, facts. :*dragnet*:



I just had a flashback from last weekend


----------



## JackMD

Kohburn said:


> its been 5 hours - bets are these guys are long gone




I think so too.  They probably ditched the car and went home.  I think they wore masks.  Do they know what the perps look like?  Those fools probably have a record, so hopefully they left behind some prints and they can find them in the system.  Somebody somewhere has to know something and hopefully they'll talk.


----------



## Penn

migtig said:


> Scared and traumatized children is not what I would consider "unharmed". Not to mention, we actually do not know if they were harmed in any way. We do know that it was reported that they were all taken to a hospital.
> 
> Your type of speculation is insidious in nature and is quite shameful.


 
Sorry to have ruffled your feathers.  Maybe I have been watching too many CSI NY episodes!

PS: I suppose you have never been guilty of misspeaking? Please revisit the Glass House/Throwing Stones legend.


----------



## JackMD

jlfree25 said:


> They just said that he didn't match the picture that they had. The cops also have the video from McDonalds.



That's great that they have video from McDs.  Hopefully they'll be able to see their faces.  Or post their pic up on somd and have the county hunting for them.


----------



## kwillia

JackMD said:


> That's great that they have video from McDs.  Hopefully they'll be able to see their faces.  Or post their pic up on somd and have the county hunting for them.



Where does this video from McDonalds come in to play... did they stop off for an egg mcmuffin at some point this morning...


----------



## Kohburn

if only MD was a "shall issue" state


----------



## Kohburn

JackMD said:


> I think so too.  They probably ditched the car and went home.  I think they wore masks.  Do they know what the perps look like?  Those fools probably have a record, so hopefully they left behind some prints and they can find them in the system.  Somebody somewhere has to know something and hopefully they'll talk.



with the foresight to track the manager to her home and have backup vehicles ready to role, wearing camo and masks, they probably wore gloves also.

and the real world doesn't work like CSI.

only way to catch em at this point is if they make a stupid mistake later in how they handle the money, blabbing about it to someone else who turns them in, etc.


----------



## camily

kwillia said:


> Where does this video from McDonalds come in to play... did they stop off for an egg mcmuffin at some point this morning...



 I was wondering that too. Is Mickey D's close to the PNC?


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Kohburn said:


> with the foresight to track the manager to her home and have backup vehicles ready to role, wearing camo and masks, they probably wore gloves also.
> 
> and the real world doesn't work like CSI.
> 
> only way to catch em at this point is if they make a stupid mistake later in how they handle the money, blabbing about it to someone else who turns them in, etc.



And if the second car was stolen and they had multiple cars that were legally registered, they could have driven right through the police observation points. The police were looking for three black men. But a car with only one or two would not attract so much attention.


----------



## Beta84

camily said:


> I was wondering that too. Is Mickey D's close to the PNC?



not only that, but you have to wonder why McD's has security cameras outside and PNC doesn't.  Seriously, wtf?


----------



## Penn

2ndAmendment said:


> You called it what it was, speculation. There is a vast difference.


 
BTW, not to add anymore fuel to the fire, but - don't you think the law enforcement folks would have considered that angle as well?

Should they be deemed shameful too?


----------



## tommyjones

Kohburn said:


> if only MD was a "shall issue" state



exactly what would that have done for the situation? apprently the woman and her children were ubducted from their home. If she did have a gun, she would have had access to it.

Further, any do gooder who thought they figured out what was going on could have seriously compromised the victims safety by trying to be a hero.


----------



## vraiblonde

Penn said:


> Should they be deemed shameful too?



Only if they speculate and make insinuations on a public forum without any evidence.


----------



## jlfree25

Beta84 said:


> not only that, but you have to wonder why McD's has security cameras outside and PNC doesn't.  Seriously, wtf?



I was wondering that also, But I figured that after robbing the bank they at least maybe got the kiddos something to eat. Maybe doubtful but maybe


----------



## Penn

vraiblonde said:


> Only if they speculate and make insinuations on a public forum without any evidence.


 
Hmmm....maybe like on a police scanner, that anyone can listen in on?


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Penn said:


> BTW, not to add anymore fuel to the fire, but - don't you think the law enforcement folks would have considered that angle as well?
> 
> Should they be deemed shameful too?



Of course they will. But, as opposed to here, they will keep their speculation to themselves and be careful not to assume guilt as opposed to many on these forums that just throw junk out for the drama of it all.

They are not shameful for doing their job. They speculate based on facts we have no knowledge of.


----------



## citysherry

Freedom of thought is ok, but just don’t express it on the internet....


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Penn said:


> Hmmm....maybe like on a police scanner, that anyone can listen in on?



I doubt that any official speculated about anything other than the whereabouts of the persons in question on the radio.


----------



## vraiblonde

Penn said:


> Hmmm....maybe like on a police scanner, that anyone can listen in on?



Help me understand what you're talking about.  I was unaware that the cops speculated about the woman being involved over the radio.


----------



## vraiblonde

citysherry said:


> Freedom of thought is ok, but just don’t express it on the internet....



Express it all you want.  Just be prepared for someone else to disagree.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

citysherry said:


> Freedom of thought is ok, but just don’t express it on the internet....



Express what you please. I am trying to get you to realize that if you or Penn or unix were the person who had been kidnapped and had their family held hostage, you would not like people casting dispersions on your character without regard to the facts of lack thereof.


----------



## Penn

2ndAmendment said:


> Of course they will. But, as opposed to here, they will keep their speculation to themselves and be careful not to assume guilt as opposed to many on these forums that just throw junk out for the drama of it all.
> 
> They are not shameful for doing their job. They speculate based on facts we have no knowledge of.


 
Alright, we would hope so.

Let's be clear on one thing: I NEVER stated that I thought it was an inside job, I just raised the question, that is all.

And, I have tried to apologize for making anyone angry.


----------



## Penn

vraiblonde said:


> Help me understand what you're talking about. I was unaware that the cops speculated about the woman being involved over the radio.


 
You do not KNOW that, now do you? They often use codes to explain  the findings they discover at the scene. We cannot know what information is being sent back and forth to headquarters, etc., right?

How are we to know what has been passed, to and fro? 

Now - we ARE getting into speculation! 

Please, again, forgive my musings.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Penn said:


> Alright, we would hope so.
> 
> Let's be clear on one thing: I NEVER stated that I thought it was an inside job, I just raised the question, that is all.
> 
> And, I have tried to apologize for making anyone angry.



That is the point. Raising the question in private causes no harm; there is no foul. Raising the question in public without any facts to backup any speculation causes undue suspicion where there should be none.

What if you lost your job or your wife left or you wrecked your vehicle and people started posting he stole or he beat her or he was drunk without any facts to back it up. Just raising the question. But the suspicion is raised even if it is not true. And if the facts come out that none of that is true, it will not be posted or retracted. Your name comes up in a conversation and someone says, "I read that he stole or beat his wife or is a drunk.", and your reputation is still trashed even though none of it is true.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Penn said:


> You do not KNOW that, now do you? They often use codes to explain  the findings they discover at the scene. We cannot know what information is being sent back and forth to headquarters, etc., right?
> 
> How are we to know what has been passed, to and fro?
> 
> Now - we ARE getting into speculation!
> 
> Please, again, forgive my musings.



Again, codes or encrypted digital messages are still private and cause no public harm.


----------



## citysherry

2ndAmendment said:


> Again, codes or encrypted digital messages are still private and cause no *public harm*.



Yup, because you can't get anymore public than somd.com


----------



## Penn

2ndAmendment said:


> That is the point. Raising the question in private causes no harm; there is no fowl. Raising the question in public without any facts to backup any speculation causes undue suspicion where there should be none.
> 
> What if you lost your job or your wife left or you wrecked your vehicle and people started posting he stole or he beat her or he was drunk without any facts to back it up. Just raising the question. But the suspicion is raised even if it is not true. And if the facts come out that none of that is true, it will not be posted or retracted. Your name comes up in a conversation and someone says, "I read that he stole or beat his wife or is a drunk.", and your reputation is still trashed even though none of it is true.


 
I catch your drift. I did not intend for it to come off as being such a meanie.

However, let's watch the next episode - when someone leaps from the RTE 4 bridge, and see the comments that arise from it!


----------



## JackMD

kwillia said:


> Where does this video from McDonalds come in to play... did they stop off for an egg mcmuffin at some point this morning...



I don't know.  I was replying to SOMEONE ELSE's post about the police having video from McDs.  

But I did hear on the morning radio this morning that there was a guy sitting at McDonalds parking lot waiting this morning in the Nissan.  That was between 8:15 and 8:30 on 98.3.  I'm not sure if it's true or not now that we all know about the Tahoe being at CVS.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Penn said:


> I catch your drift. I did not intend for it to come off as being such a meanie.
> 
> However, let's watch the next episode - when someone leaps from the RTE 4 bridge, and see the comments that arise from it!



I know. The forums used to be a reasonably nice place to converse or commiserate. Now most of the posters are vicious.


----------



## Dymphna

2ndAmendment said:


> there is no fowl.



You sure about that?



Pete said:


> Chicken suits





vraiblonde said:


> I think my hen hat is missing.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

citysherry said:


> Yup, because you can't get anymore public than somd.com



You do realize we were speaking of police transmissions when I posted of codes and encrypted digital messages?


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Dymphna said:


> You sure about that?



 homonyms get me. foul. Thanks.


----------



## JackMD

Kohburn said:


> with the foresight to track the manager to her home and have backup vehicles ready to role, wearing camo and masks, they probably wore gloves also.
> 
> and the real world doesn't work like CSI.
> 
> only way to catch em at this point is if they make a stupid mistake later in how they handle the money, blabbing about it to someone else who turns them in, etc.




I know the real world isn't like CSI.  Fingerprints are a standard thing that they get from criminals.  I was just saying that hopefully they left some behind.  

Does anybody know anything about the status of the roadblocks?  I think last I read they were no longer up.  They should keep someone stationed and checking vehicles leaving the county a least for another day or so.  I think there's only two main roads out of here (Rt 5 and Rt 235).


----------



## Sweet 16

2ndAmendment said:


> And if the second car was stolen and they had multiple cars that were legally registered, they could have driven right through the police observation points.



Wouldn't the dye packs have exploded all over them before they ditched the bank bags behind Ci-Ci's and therefore wouldn't they have been easily identifiable *driving* through a checkpoint?  Just curious.  I don't know how those things work.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Sweet 16 said:


> Wouldn't the dye packs have exploded all over them before they ditched the bank bags behind Ci-Ci's and therefore wouldn't they have been easily identifiable *driving* through a checkpoint?  Just curious.  I don't know how those things work.



Were there any dye packs? Didn't read of any? One would think that if dye packs had exploded there would be a public plea to report any black males with iridescent dye on their skin and clothing.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

JackMD said:


> I know the real world isn't like CSI.  Fingerprints are a standard thing that they get from criminals.  I was just saying that hopefully they left some behind.
> 
> Does anybody know anything about the status of the roadblocks?  I think last I read they were no longer up.  They should keep someone stationed and checking vehicles leaving the county a least for another day or so.  I think there's only two main roads out of here (Rt 5 and Rt 235).



You'd be wrong. 4, 6, 5/235, 234 and a couple of little connectors through the farmland connecting to Charles County. If they were smarter than the average crooks, they would have had a boat.


----------



## Sweet 16

2ndAmendment said:


> Were there any dye packs? Didn't read of any? One would think that if dye packs had exploded there would be a public plea to report any black males with iridescent dye on their skin and clothing.


I hadn't heard anything about them either so I was wondering if they are already in the bags or attached to the money somehow or if the victim had to physically put them in the bags with the money.  They are made to explode quickly at any rate so both the perp(s) and the money are easy to identify.


----------



## johnycarcinogen

2ndAmendment said:


> You'd be wrong. 4, 6, 5/235, 234 and a couple of little connectors through the farmland connecting to Charles County. If they were smarter than the average crooks, they would have had a boat.



That would be REAL smart...have you seen the waves?


----------



## RaspberryBeret

Beta84 said:


> not only that, but you have to wonder why McD's has security cameras outside and PNC doesn't.  Seriously, wtf?



It is common for fast food restaurants to have security cameras  in the event they are robbed. There is often one pointing inside at the registers and one pointing out towards the drive-thru. They are usually not visible to the average customer and/or employee for that matter.


----------



## JackMD

2ndAmendment said:


> Were there any dye packs? Didn't read of any? One would think that if dye packs had exploded there would be a public plea to report any black males with iridescent dye on their skin and clothing.




I didn't hear anything about dye packs.  I doubt they thought to put it in there especially since he had a child hostage.  Dye packs were probably the last thing on their mind.  

I'm not sure how all that stuff works, but maybe they should have those easily accessible in the vaults.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

johnycarcinogen said:


> That would be REAL smart...have you seen the waves?



No. All I can see is the street outside. BUT ... let's see, a Zodiac will hold three easily and move swiftly through heavy seas, catamaran, large power boat, sailboat, .... hmmm .. the options are endless and unless we are talking 8 foot seas, I don't think they would have a problem. Shoot, some of the fishing boats and power boats around here will handle 8 foot seas. And if you have the cojones to kidnap a family (capital crime in many states, not sure about MD), rob a bank, steal at least one vehicle, stealing a boat or hijacking one would be no big deal.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

JackMD said:


> I didn't hear anything about dye packs.  I doubt they thought to put it in there especially since he had a child hostage.  Dye packs were probably the last thing on their mind.
> 
> I'm not sure how all that stuff works, but maybe they should have those easily accessible in the vaults.



They may, but would you put a dye pack in the money bag if it were your kids being held? Do you think maybe the crooks might get a little angry if they opened the bag to see if there was money in there and not newspaper and got a face full of dye? Hmmm.


----------



## Penn

Ok, so where are the bad guys?

Have they made it across the RTE 301 bridge to Virginia, or are they holed up in - oh, let's say one of the old, abandoned tobacco barns you see along RTE 235/5, or even along RTE 4?

If they have cased this junket out, as well as it seems to have been done, are they here among us, or long gone?


----------



## JackMD

2ndAmendment said:


> You'd be wrong. 4, 6, 5/235, 234 and a couple of little connectors through the farmland connecting to Charles County. If they were smarter than the average crooks, they would have had a boat.



I meant 5 heading to 235 (Farmers Market area) and 235 to 4.  They blocked off the bridge, so I didn't mention 4.  I totally forgot about Budds Creek Rd.   

I'd think that the helicopter would see them if they were in a boat.  

I suppose putting up road blocks all around the county and knocking on all doors isn't practical...


----------



## Dye Tied

The blurb on channel 9 for the 5 o'clock news has it as the leading local story, only behind McCain's story.


----------



## butterfly08

Sweet 16 said:


> I hadn't heard anything about them either so I was wondering if they are already in the bags or attached to the money somehow or if the victim had to physically put them in the bags with the money.  They are made to explode quickly at any rate so both the perp(s) and the money are easy to identify.



She would have had to put the dye packs in the bag herself. They are designed to explode after passing a certain point. Depending how close they were parked in front of the bank, the dye packs could have exploded before she got to the car. Maybe that's why she didn't put them in.


----------



## Penn

Local channels 4, 5, and 9 have covered the crime incident in the first 2 or 3 minutes after 5:00pm. 

The police don't seem to have any leads, up to this point.


----------



## MrX

otter said:


> Son just called and said Route 4 is blocked both ways at the Equestrion(sp) Center due to activity, maybe an accident in the median..But, he says there are Calvert, PG, and *ST Marys* patrol cars there. BTW, he knew nothing about the bank robbery earlier..Hazard a guess as to what is going on?


 
Came through there around 3:30ish, didnt see anything. Saw no Calvert Sheriff's or St Mary's Sheriff's cars with lights on the whole was to Lusby either (was home around 4:30)....we can hope they've been caught but i dont know.

http://forums.somd.com/life-southern-maryland/154730-fatal-crash-rt-4-upper-marlboro.html


----------



## tommyjones

2ndAmendment said:


> No. All I can see is the street outside. BUT ... let's see, a Zodiac will hold three easily and move swiftly through heavy seas, catamaran, large power boat, sailboat, .... hmmm .. the options are endless and unless we are talking 8 foot seas, I don't think they would have a problem. Shoot, some of the fishing boats and power boats around here will handle 8 foot seas. And if you have the cojones to kidnap a family (capital crime in many states, not sure about MD), rob a bank, steal at least one vehicle, stealing a boat or hijacking one would be no big deal.



spoken like an idiot with no experience on the water. even if you had a boat where are you going to go? the bay, the seas might not be 8 ft but today they would be enough to keep 90% of boats in the harbuor. The potomac, with these winds just about as bad....
I challenge you to take a zodiac with three people out into the bay today


----------



## Penn

tommyjones said:


> spoken like an idiot with no experience on the water. even if you had a boat where are you going to go? the bay, the seas might not be 8 ft but today they would be enough to keep 90% of boats in the harbuor. The potomac, with these winds just about as bad....
> I challenge you to take a zodiac with three people out into the bay today


 
Rut-roh!


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Penn said:


> Rut-roh!



I would have never seen that if you hadn't quoted him. Please don't again. He is not worth my time. 

For the record, I have had several boats, been in some very bad storms while on the water, raced boats, and I'm still here. Those that can do and those that can't quiver in their shoes.


----------



## johnycarcinogen

2ndAmendment said:


> I would have never seen that if you hadn't quoted him. Please don't again. He is not worth my time.
> 
> For the record, I have had several boats, been in some very bad storms while on the water, raced boats, and I'm still here. Those that can do and those that can't quiver in their shoes.



Go back to your bible section of the forums.  It must have been divine intervention that kept you alive when acting an idiot on the water.


----------



## Penn

2ndAmendment said:


> I would have never seen that if you hadn't quoted him. Please don't again. He is not worth my time.
> 
> For the record, I have had several boats, been in some very bad storms while on the water, raced boats, and I'm still here. Those that can do and those that can't quiver in their shoes.


 
Ok, lesson learned 'ol buddy!  I should follow your advice on this one!


----------



## Vince

johnycarcinogen said:


> Go back to your bible section of the forums.  It must have been divine intervention that kept you alive when acting an idiot on the water.


And you've been alive long enough to make you an expert on the water.    Sonny, I've got more time on the water than you've been alive and so does 2A.  Youngsters have no sense, but they do have a big mouth.


----------



## tommyjones

2ndAmendment said:


> I would have never seen that if you hadn't quoted him. Please don't again. He is not worth my time.
> 
> For the record, I have had several boats, been in some very bad storms while on the water, raced boats, and I'm still here. Those that can do and those that can't quiver in their shoes.



highly doubtful or he would have noticed it has been blowing its azz off all day before he suggested a "smarter" set of criminals would have taken to the bay in a zodiac

but logic never was one of 2nda's strong points, blindly sticking to the line he has been fed despite logic, thats another thing all together


----------



## citysherry

2ndAmendment said:


> That is the point. Raising the question in private causes no harm; there is no foul. Raising the question in public without any facts to backup any speculation causes undue suspicion where there should be none.
> 
> What if you lost your job or your wife left or you wrecked your vehicle and people started posting he stole or he beat her or he was drunk without any facts to back it up. Just raising the question. But the suspicion is raised even if it is not true. And if the facts come out that none of that is true, it will not be posted or retracted. Your name comes up in a conversation and someone says, "I read that he stole or beat his wife or is a drunk.", and your reputation is still trashed even though none of it is true.



2ndAmendment - here's a news video from WJLA wherein the reporter claims that the police are investigating to determine if it was some kind of an "inside" job!  Maybe you should email the reporter and fill him in on your its ok to raise the question in private but not in public!  Bank Employee, Two Children Forced to Participate in Robbery|ABC 7 News


----------



## Danzig

kwillia said:


> Where does this video from McDonalds come in to play...


 
Video has NOTHING to do with it. The guy was in the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## citysherry

2ndAmendment said:


> That is the point. Raising the question in private causes no harm; there is no foul. Raising the question in public without any facts to backup any speculation causes undue suspicion where there should be none...






> "I just have this gut feeling that there's more to this than is being told," Calvert Sheriff Mike Evans said.



2ndAmendment - it seems that the Sheriff Mike Evans is expressing his gut feelings and suspensions in public also.  

washingtonpost.com - nation, world, technology and Washington area news and headlines


----------



## kom526

tommyjones said:


> The potomac, with these winds just about as bad....
> :


The water was fine up here on my section of the Potomac.:shrug:


----------



## mAlice

citysherry said:


> 2ndAmendment - here's a news video from WJLA wherein the reporter claims that the police are investigating to determine if it was some kind of an "inside" job!  Maybe you should email the reporter and fill him in on your its ok to raise the question in private but not in public!  Bank Employee, Two Children Forced to Participate in Robbery|ABC 7 News



I didn't see anywhere in that video where a finger was pointed at a specific person as a suspect.  It may well have been an inside job, but that doesn't mean the woman that was kidnapped was part of it.

She may well have been, but until there's a reason to believe she was, I'll just let the authorities do the speculating.


----------



## tommyjones

kom526 said:


> The water was fine up here on my section of the Potomac.:shrug:



ok, i'll play. Where is that?


----------



## citysherry

mAlice said:


> I didn't see anywhere in that video where a finger was pointed at a specific person as a suspect.  It may well have been an inside job, but that doesn't mean the woman that was kidnapped was part of it.
> 
> She may well have been, but until there's a reason to believe she was, I'll just let the authorities do the speculating.



Okay....but what's your point BTW, I've not pointed a finger at a specific person as well.  I have, however, speculated that it could be an inside job to which 2ndAmendment had an objected to.


----------



## citysherry

mAlice said:


> I didn't see anywhere in that video where a finger was pointed at a specific person as a suspect.  It *may well have been an inside job*, but that doesn't mean the woman that was kidnapped was part of it.
> 
> *She may well have been*, but until there's a reason to believe she was, *I'll just let the authorities do the speculating*.



Pretty contradictory....you might want to fix that.


----------



## mAlice

citysherry said:


> Pretty contradictory....you might want to fix that.



No, I don't need to fix it.  You need to stop reading into it.  It may be a *lot* of things, but it's not my job to speculate or point fingers.


----------



## citysherry

mAlice said:


> No, I don't need to fix it.  You need to stop reading into it.  It may be a *lot* of things, but it's not my job to speculate or point fingers.



What did I read into it?


----------



## mAlice

citysherry said:


> What did I read into it?




I'm really not interested in playing your petty little games.


----------



## citysherry

mAlice said:


> I'm really not interested in playing your petty little games.



Not playing games at all.  It was and still is a legitimate question whether you choose to answer it or not.


----------



## camily

citysherry said:


> 2ndAmendment - it seems that the Sheriff Mike Evans is expressing his gut feelings and suspensions in public also.
> 
> washingtonpost.com - nation, world, technology and Washington area news and headlines



An inside job does not mean it had to be the lady that was kidnapped. It could have been any number of people that work there who let these guys have all the info they needed.


----------



## citysherry

camily said:


> An inside job does not mean it had to be the lady that was kidnapped. It could have been any number of people that work there who let these guys have all the info they needed.



Yup.


----------



## nomoney

quick question for any former or current bank employees out there, the story states that she went in the bank and there was already an employee inside(who then helped her get the money)......is it normal to have just one person open and be in the bank by themselves?  Seems like that can't be a good thing.


----------



## Sharon

citysherry said:


> I have, however, speculated that it could be an inside job to which 2ndAmendment had an objected to.



 snitysherry you missed the entire point.



> Express what you please. I am trying to get you to realize that if you or Penn or unix were the person who had been kidnapped and had their family held hostage, you would not like people casting dispersions on your character without regard to the facts of lack thereof.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

nomoney said:


> quick question for any former or current bank employees out there, the story states that she went in the bank and there was already an employee inside(who then helped her get the money)......is it normal to have just one person open and be in the bank by themselves?  Seems like that can't be a good thing.



Just a guess:
This person was SUPPOSED to be there after the manager (who was kidnapped) arrived, but obviously a certain turn of events caused the manager to reach the bank later than normal.


----------



## citysherry

Sharon said:


> snitysherry you missed the entire point.



 love my new prefix! Thanks.  Oh and no, I didn't miss his point but thanks for your concern.


----------



## Daffy

nomoney said:


> quick question for any former or current bank employees out there, the story states that she went in the bank and there was already an employee inside(who then helped her get the money)......is it normal to have just one person open and be in the bank by themselves?  Seems like that can't be a good thing.



Yes it is normal to have one person go into a bank building alone.  However, did it say anywhere that the person who helped her get the money was the only other person in the bank at the time?  I don't recall reading that.


----------



## jayboy

RaspberryBeret said:


> Actually the part where the original poster was sarcastic about the suspects being black is what set me off. As if, everything that happens is always the result of a black man or woman. White people and those of every other race do stupid stuff too!



True, I wonder what the statistic's are.


----------



## IsaParr

*nonono*



Daffy said:


> Yes it is normal to have one person go into a bank building alone.  However, did it say anywhere that the person who helped her get the money was the only other person in the bank at the time?  I don't recall reading that.



can be normal for the pnc , but for the bank where i worked before you couldnt get inside the branch alone. was a entry procedure done by 2 employees.
that guys was probably folowing the lady for a quite litle bit


----------



## PrchJrkr

citysherry said:


> love my new prefix! Thanks.  Oh and no, I didn't miss his point but thanks for your concern.



The ignorant never see their ignorance.


----------



## jayboy

citysherry said:


> love my new prefix! Thanks.  Oh and no, I didn't miss his point but thanks for your concern.



I think you did miss it.


----------



## Daffy

IsaParr said:


> can be normal for the pnc , but for the bank where i worked before you couldnt get inside the branch alone. was a entry procedure done by 2 employees.
> that guys was probably folowing the lady for a quite litle bit



I can't speak for PNC, but the banks I've worked at before it was normal for one person to go in and scan the area for possible intruders.  No one else was allowed in until that was done.  That way if there is anyone inside they are limited to one hostage.

 yourself


----------



## DrHardcrab

butterfly08 said:


> She would have had to put the dye packs in the bag herself. They are designed to explode after passing a certain point. Depending how close they were parked in front of the bank, the dye packs could have exploded before she got to the car. Maybe that's why she didn't put them in.



PLUS! She was going to be in the car with them and (at the time) she didn't know for how long. I still smell something fishy here....


----------



## backagain39

For what my opinion is worth, but I think she was in on the whole thing....and since she is the only *witness*, I bet the men were not black and the car could be a false lead also.........

Does anyone believe that bank robbers would take the time to stake out an employees home, kidnap her AND the kids, and then drop them off unharmed .....ahhhhhh NO.......if this was real they would have either killed them or dropped them in the middle of the woods since they could give details as witnesses......


----------



## jayboy

backagain39 said:


> For what my opinion is worth, but I think she was in on the whole thing....and since she is the only *witness*, I bet the men were not black and the car could be a false lead also.........
> 
> Does anyone believe that bank robbers would take the time to stake out an employees home, kidnap her AND the kids, and then drop them off unharmed .....ahhhhhh NO.......if this was real they would have either killed them or dropped them in the middle of the woods since they could give details as witnesses......



Hmmm, all good points that is for sure, they took a big chance getting her at home, anyone could have been at her house, husband sick from work, mother or family visiting, neighbors seeing them. But I still want to think someone that has been entrusted as an employee with two small kids would not throw their life away like that. 

Something does sound fishy and I hope it all comes out in the wash soon enough.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

In the article in the the Post today even Calvert Countys Sheriff Evans is quoted as saying something about he has a gut feeling theres bits to this story missing, or something to that effect.:shrug:


----------



## jlfree25

backagain39 said:


> For what my opinion is worth, but I think she was in on the whole thing....and since she is the only *witness*, I bet the men were not black and the car could be a false lead also.........
> 
> Does anyone believe that bank robbers would take the time to stake out an employees home, kidnap her AND the kids, and then drop them off unharmed .....ahhhhhh NO.......if this was real they would have either killed them or dropped them in the middle of the woods since they could give details as witnesses......



Thank You!!!! That is what I felt also. Of course someone could of done that even with small children.


----------



## jayboy

jlfree25 said:


> Thank You!!!! That is what I felt also. Of course someone could of done that even with small children.



Well she works right here in the local branch surely someone knows her or works with her. I wonder what they have to say about it.


----------



## Tigerlily

jlfree25 said:


> I was wondering that also, But I figured that after robbing the bank they at least maybe got the kiddos something to eat. Maybe doubtful but maybe



If you want to be technical about it. The perps/ kidnappers did not rob the bank at all.  They just coerced/ foreced someone else to do it for them.


----------



## jayboy

Tigerlily said:


> If you want to be technical about it. The perps/ kidnappers did not rob the bank at all.  They just coerced/ foreced someone else to do it for them.



You know that is true too, but they are kidnappers and they did receive stolen money, isn't that about the same since they were in on the heist?


----------



## Tigerlily

jayboy said:


> You know that is true too, but they are kidnappers and they did receive stolen money, isn't that about the same since they were in on the heist?




Yes, but why did they let her take one child with her? Did they not question why the daughter did not come back out of the bank with her?  It just seems quite odd to me that there would be such a masterfullplan to rob the smallest branch of this bank in this county.


Now would I walk into my place of employment and take whatever I was told to get if a madman had my child at gunpoint in the car? You betcha !!!I wouldn't even blink. Jobs are jobs, jail is jail, but your kids are your legacy and future.


----------



## backagain39

Tigerlily said:


> *Yes, but why did they let her take one child with her? Did they not question why the daughter did not come back out of the bank with her?  It just seems quite odd to me that there would be such a masterfullplan to rob the smallest branch of this bank in this county.*
> 
> Now would I walk into my place of employment and take whatever I was told to get if a madman had my child at gunpoint in the car? You betcha !!!I wouldn't even blink. Jobs are jobs, jail is jail, but your kids are your legacy and future.



You just hit the nail on the head........she knew them, do you think they would allow a child to go into the bank with the person that they had kidnapped and wanted them to not say anything........If she didn't know them they would have held both kids in the car for LEVERAGE....

COMMON SENSE PEOPLE.............

And as far as it being *small*....isn't PNC a national bank....and God knows how many local corporate accounts they held...............


----------



## jayboy

Tigerlily said:


> Yes, but why did they let her take one child with her? Did they not question why the daughter did not come back out of the bank with her?  It just seems quite odd to me that there would be such a masterfullplan to rob the smallest branch of this bank in this county.
> 
> 
> Now would I walk into my place of employment and take whatever I was told to get if a madman had my child at gunpoint in the car? You betcha !!!I wouldn't even blink. Jobs are jobs, jail is jail, but your kids are your legacy and future.



I hear you. I thought they were all let go together at the school. I wonder why the school with so many people coming in and out unless that was the point.


----------



## otter

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> In the article in the the Post today even Calvert Countys Sheriff Evans is quoted as saying something about he has a gut feeling theres bits to this story missing, or something to that effect.:shrug:



I tend to agree with that..There's a connection somewhere within the bank. As quickly as the police knew about it and supposedly responded with a blanket coverage of the area, I find it hard to believe that the perps were that incredibly lucky. Of course, the news reporters could have some facts wrong in the articles I've read, but with the timeline laid out in the papers, hardly seems possible that the perps slipped away.


----------



## Tigerlily

backagain39 said:


> You just hit the nail on the head........she knew them, do you think they would allow a child to go into the bank with the person that they had kidnapped and wanted them to not say anything........If she didn't know them they would have held both kids in the car for LEVERAGE....
> 
> COMMON SENSE PEOPLE.............
> 
> And as far as it being *small*....isn't PNC a national bank....and God knows how many local corporate accounts they held...............



No, I mean small becuase literally a small house trailer is bigger then this darn branch. Also wouldn't the one year old boy be FREAKING out with a gun to his head, as has been reported, while his mother and sister left the vehicle with him in it with two strangers in commo and masks with weapons. I have a 8 & ( year old and I can't even pee without then trying to knck down the door.

Also what robbers/kidnappers in there right mind would then drive to Green Holly and let the woman out and let her get the baby out of the babyseat and then pull off?


----------



## jayboy

Tigerlily said:


> No, I mean small becuase literally a small house trailer is bigger then this darn branch. Also wouldn't the one year old boy be FREAKING out with a gun to his head, as has been reported, while his mother and sister left the vehicle with him in it with two strangers in commo and masks with weapons. I have a 8 & ( year old and I can't even pee without then trying to knck down the door.
> 
> Also what robbers/kidnappers in there right mind would then drive to Green Holly and let the woman out and let her get the baby out of the babyseat and then pull off?



See that is what I was thinking too. Just weird.


----------



## beamher

backagain39 said:


> For what my opinion is worth, but I think she was in on the whole thing....and since she is the only *witness*, I bet the men were not black and the car could be a false lead also.........
> 
> Does anyone believe that bank robbers would take the time to stake out an employees home, kidnap her AND the kids, and then drop them off unharmed .....ahhhhhh NO.......if this was real they would have either killed them or dropped them in the middle of the woods since they could give details as witnesses......


----------



## beamher

Tigerlily said:


> Yes, but why did they let her take one child with her? Did they not question why the daughter did not come back out of the bank with her?  It just seems quite odd to me that there would be such a masterfullplan to rob the smallest branch of this bank in this county.
> 
> 
> Now would I walk into my place of employment and take whatever I was told to get if a madman had my child at gunpoint in the car? You betcha !!!I wouldn't even blink. Jobs are jobs, jail is jail, but your kids are your legacy and future.




:shrug: the kid probably could ID them


----------



## Tigerlily

jayboy said:


> See that is what I was thinking too. Just weird.



Who would attempt to kidnap and rob a small branch of a bank before banking business hours? If they were that ballsy they would have just waltzed right in with some oozie like water guns, with the same get ups and gotten the money after the bank had opened. Is it possible that thet they did not expect Early Erin to be in the parking lot waiting to open up over a hlaf hour early? At Tri- Comminity bank you have to be buzzed in though. 

Very smart though that they had someone else do the deed. This is the first that I have ever heard of this type of robbery. Either way innocent or involved this woman will be put through the wringer in the next few days and wekks. It would seem insensitive to implicate her right now. SOothey will clap their hands and commend her for now.


----------



## Penn

As someone else alredy posted, the FBI is in on this crime scene, along with the local law enforcement types, sheriff/MSP personnel. I guess the kidnapping claim is what brought the FBI into the picture. If something is indeed phony about the story, they will get to the bottom of it.

BTW, I had the pleasure of talking with a deputy sheriff(St. Mary's Co.), about the case, and where the bad guys might be, and was told that they think these guys are still in the county! 

They do not believe they have left, or escaped from the local area.


----------



## godsbutterfly

Tigerlily said:


> Who would attempt to kidnap and rob a small branch of a bank before banking business hours? If they were that ballsy they would have just waltzed right in with some oozie like water guns, with the same get ups and gotten the money after the bank had opened. Is it possible that thet they did not expect Early Erin to be in the parking lot waiting to open up over a hlaf hour early? At Tri- Comminity bank you have to be buzzed in though.
> 
> Very smart though that they had someone else do the deed. This is the first that I have ever heard of this type of robbery. Either way innocent or involved this woman will be put through the wringer in the next few days and wekks. It would seem insensitive to implicate her right now. SOothey will clap their hands and commend her for now.



Actually somebody did post a link to a robbery from July of this year where the Manager was kidnapped at home and forced to go to the bank with the robbers. It was in Fayatteville, NC. This whole situation does seem as though there are a lot of details missing somewhere. The FBI doesn't play and I think between them and the local Law Enforcement we're going to get some results pretty quickly.


----------



## jayboy

Tigerlily said:


> Who would attempt to kidnap and rob a small branch of a bank before banking business hours? If they were that ballsy they would have just waltzed right in with some oozie like water guns, with the same get ups and gotten the money after the bank had opened. Is it possible that thet they did not expect Early Erin to be in the parking lot waiting to open up over a hlaf hour early? At Tri- Comminity bank you have to be buzzed in though.
> 
> Very smart though that they had someone else do the deed. This is the first that I have ever heard of this type of robbery. Either way innocent or involved this woman will be put through the wringer in the next few days and wekks. It would seem insensitive to implicate her right now. SOothey will clap their hands and commend her for now.




Shoot you are right, they probably had no idea the other person was going to be in.  Seems like the FBI should be reading our posts.


----------



## jayboy

Penn said:


> As someone else alredy posted, the FBI is in on this crime scene, along with the local law enforcement types, sheriff/MSP personnel. I guess the kidnapping claim is what brought the FBI into the picture. If something is indeed phony about the story, they will get to the bottom of it.
> 
> BTW, I had the pleasure of talking with a deputy sheriff(St. Mary's Co.), about the case, and where the bad guys might be, and was told that they think these guys are still in the county!
> 
> They do not believe they have left, or escaped from the local area.



Crap


----------



## jlfree25

See this is my thing. This woman was picked up in the early morning hours, so people in her neighborhood should of still been home getting ready for work or getting ready to put kids on the bus. So with that someone should of seen the perps. Then I'm sure if these guys had masks on and guns no matter what the kids would of been crying while being put into the vehicle, mine would of been.  Then they drove all the way from lusby, down Rt. 4 then across the bridge with these masks on, no one saw that either. then they were on rt. 235 heading in the same direction as rush hour for base traffic with the masks on, then again no one saw them. Then they arrive at the bank someone else already there and they let her and her daughter go in, knowing that silent alarms could be tripped,or phone call made giving the police her tag number and the info as to what was going on. Then not only that but they drop her and the child or children off at a busy school. 

That is highly unlikely. It would be pretty stupid for as well as this was thought out. 
If you think about it how hard would it of been for the kids to be asleep through everything until they got to the bank, then the men put the masks on so when the kids woke up they wouldn't of recognized them.

Just a theory


----------



## otter

jlfree25 said:


> Then they arrive at the bank someone else already there and they let her and her daughter go in, knowing that silent alarms could be tripped,or phone call made giving the police her tag number and the info as to what was going on. Then not only that but they drop her and the child or children off at a busy school.



What if the woman had no idea she was gonna be let go?? What if they told her she would be shot if any police presence was noted after she left the bank with the money? She could have thought that she was going to be a hostage for the day or until they got far,far away. We can play guessing games forever, I'm willing to bet that the LEOs know who they are looking for and have a good idea about how this was all done already.


----------



## jlfree25

otter said:


> What if the woman had no idea she was gonna be let go?? What if they told her she would be shot if any police presence was noted after she left the bank with the money? She could have thought that she was going to be a hostage for the day or until they got far,far away. We can play guessing games forever, I'm willing to bet that the LEOs know who they are looking for and have a good idea about how this was all done already.



True but also how hard would it of been to call dispatch and told them hey this is my tag number my kids and I are being held hostage and I am being forced to rob my place of employment. The cops would of done a routine traffic stop on the vehicle. Of course then again the safety of the kids is at hand. But I'm 110% positive that the police department would of been able to handle it.


----------



## Ken King

Penn said:


> As someone else alredy posted, the FBI is in on this crime scene, along with the local law enforcement types, sheriff/MSP personnel. I guess the kidnapping claim is what brought the FBI into the picture. If something is indeed phony about the story, they will get to the bottom of it.
> 
> BTW, I had the pleasure of talking with a deputy sheriff(St. Mary's Co.), about the case, and where the bad guys might be, and was told that they think these guys are still in the county!
> 
> They do not believe they have left, or escaped from the local area.





> Our role. We've been chasing down bank robbers and solving major heists since the days of John Dillinger and "Baby Face" Nelson. In the early days we supported local authorities; in 1934, however, *it became a federal crime to rob any national bank or state member bank of the Federal Reserve System. The law was expanded to include bank burglary, larceny, and similar crimes against federally insured savings and loans and federal credit unions, with jurisdiction delegated to the FBI.*


This is why the FBI is in on the investigation.


----------



## camily

Tigerlily said:


> No, I mean small becuase literally a small house trailer is bigger then this darn branch. Also wouldn't the one year old boy be FREAKING out with a gun to his head, as has been reported, while his mother and sister left the vehicle with him in it with two strangers in commo and masks with weapons. I have a 8 & ( year old and I can't even pee without then trying to knck down the door.
> 
> Also what robbers/kidnappers in there right mind would then drive to Green Holly and let the woman out and let her get the baby out of the babyseat and then pull off?



Maybe he was asleep.? He was riding in a car and only one year old. I don't think a one year old would cry about a gun. Do they even know what a gun is?


----------



## Sharon

*Alllll Aboard!*

*Whodunnit Dinner Murder Mystery*

Location: Nanjemoy Community Center, 4375 Port Tobacco Road
Date: 10/4/2008
Time: 5:30 PM
Duration: 02:30

Guests will search for clues, interrogate suspects and solve WHODUNNIT. Open to adults age 18 and older. The resident registration fee is $20 (non-resident: $22). Reservations are required by September 24. Registration fee includes catered meal, show, and so much fun you might die laughing. Please arrive at 5:30pm.

For details or directions, call Nanjemoy Community Center at 301-246-9612 or 301-609-7639.


----------



## BuddyLee

Nice Sharon.


----------



## desertrat

Penn said:


> BTW, I had the pleasure of talking with a deputy sheriff(St. Mary's Co.), about the case, and where the bad guys might be, and was told that they think these guys are still in the county!
> 
> They do not believe they have left, or escaped from the local area.



I can see why they would think that if one perp was seen leaving CVS on foot. Also if they were planning on getting out of the county why would they drop the Tahoe_ South_ of the bank and meet up, I'm assuming, with the Black Nissan?


----------



## belvak

Okay, just to add more for discussion...

From the SOMD Update article - Update on PNC Robbery - Southern Maryland Headline News

_*The abduction *of the victim, LaToya Booth, 27, and her two children from their Lusby home *occurred at approximately 6:15 a.m.*, according to the Calvert County Sheriff's Office.

*The first 911 call in St. Marys for the abduction & bank robbery came in at 7:53 a.m*._

Question: Why did it take an hour and a half to get from Lusby to the bank? Did they stop for breakfast?


----------



## camily

belvak said:


> Okay, just to add more for discussion...
> 
> From the SOMD Update article - Update on PNC Robbery - Southern Maryland Headline News
> 
> _*The abduction *of the victim, LaToya Booth, 27, and her two children from their Lusby home *occurred at approximately 6:15 a.m.*, according to the Calvert County Sheriff's Office.
> 
> *The first 911 call in St. Marys for the abduction & bank robbery came in at 7:53 a.m*._
> 
> Question: Why did it take an hour and a half to get from Lusby to the bank? Did they stop for breakfast?



Bridge traffic.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

belvak said:


> Okay, just to add more for discussion...
> 
> From the SOMD Update article - Update on PNC Robbery - Southern Maryland Headline News
> 
> _*The abduction *of the victim, LaToya Booth, 27, and her two children from their Lusby home *occurred at approximately 6:15 a.m.*, according to the Calvert County Sheriff's Office.
> 
> *The first 911 call in St. Marys for the abduction & bank robbery came in at 7:53 a.m*._
> 
> Question: Why did it take an hour and a half to get from Lusby to the bank? Did they stop for breakfast?





camily said:


> Bridge traffic.


----------



## belvak

camily said:


> Bridge traffic.



I started to put that as my question instead of the "stop to get breakfast" thing!!  But, I really do wonder why it took so long.


----------



## glhs837

belvak said:


> Okay, just to add more for discussion...
> 
> From the SOMD Update article - Update on PNC Robbery - Southern Maryland Headline News
> 
> _*The abduction *of the victim, LaToya Booth, 27, and her two children from their Lusby home *occurred at approximately 6:15 a.m.*, according to the Calvert County Sheriff's Office.
> 
> *The first 911 call in St. Marys for the abduction & bank robbery came in at 7:53 a.m*._
> 
> Question: Why did it take an hour and a half *to get from Lusby to the bank*? Did they stop for breakfast?



Doesnt say that, it says 1 1/2 hours from abduction to 





> The first 911 call in St. Marys for the abduction


. 

Time spent driving. Time spent explaining to her in front of the bank, time spent while she's in the bank explaining to co-worker whats up, time spent while they get the money, then more time while to coworker decides they are really gone and its safe to call.


----------



## cashncarry

desertrat said:


> I can see why they would think that if one perp was seen leaving CVS on foot. Also if they were planning on getting out of the county why would they drop the Tahoe_ South_ of the bank and meet up, I'm assuming, with the Black Nissan?


 Ummmm, maybe they weren't planning on getting out of the county at that particular moment. Wouldn't they have to go some place private (like home) to divy up the money?  Go from CVS on 235 across Buck Hewitt Road to Chancellors Run Road to Great Mills Road, to Route 5 unless they were stopping off at home maybe on Pegg Road or some place close by. Any bank robber worth his salt would know that 235 North would be crawling with police and possibly road blocks. Take some little back roads and chill until the heat cools down. I know nothing and have no prior experience in such matters but am trying to think like a crook, which is not easy for me.


----------



## Penn

cashncarry said:


> Ummmm, maybe they weren't planning on getting out of the county at that particular moment. Wouldn't they have to go some place private (like home) to divy up the money? Go from CVS on 235 across Buck Hewitt Road to Chancellors Run Road to Great Mills Road, to Route 5 unless they were stopping off at home maybe on Pegg Road or some place close by. Any bank robber worth his salt would know that 235 North would be crawling with police and possibly road blocks. Take some little back roads and chill until the heat cools down. I know nothing and have no prior experience in such matters but am trying to think like a crook, which is not easy for me.


 
That THERE was another possibility the deputy sheriff offered up, during our conversation. The fact that these guys might actually live here, in the local area.


----------



## cashncarry

*3 day old fish*

This whole story stinks to high heavens to me. For one thing if I were going to rob a bank I'd find out when the armoured trucks made their delivery and rob soon thereafter or rob on a pay day when additional monies would be available not on a Wednesday morning before the bank even opened. Since they were so well armed and staffed, why didn't they go into the bank and get what they wanted. Why was it necessary to send the manager and one kid inside to make the collection for them. Also I wouldn't be dragging a woman and a couple of kids along with me "for the ride". Nor would I drop them off at a school, which is located on a dead end road then drive back out on that same road past the crime scene then wait for the light to change to a  left arrow turn signal to drive back out onto 235 to pick up the get-away car parked nearby to the south at the CVS. Just all sounds terribly stupid and too involved. I say for us locals, be aware of people spending lots of cash friviously, from Wal Mart, to department stores, to grocery stores, to liquor stores. God know I'd need a couple of drinks after all that! Oh and they will probably want to have a celebration party probably catered. They can afford it now. Remember as someone pointed out earlier the guy who robbed the Credit Union in Leonardtown a couple of years ago had the balls or stupidity to try to buy a new car with cash money a couple of days later. Busted! These guys will eventually trip themselves up. Wait and watch.


----------



## citysherry

Here's the Washington Post's latest update:  washingtonpost.com - nation, world, technology and Washington area news and headlines



> "There's a lot of unanswered questions at this point," said Thomas Hejl, Calvert County assistant sheriff. "It's a very, very, very strange occurrence as to how it appears."


----------



## frozenrain

How much money did they manage to take?-sorry if this has been discussed before.


----------



## RestlessApril

"For one thing if I were going to rob a bank I'd find out when the armoured trucks made their delivery and rob soon thereafter" 

It's possible that they get their cash deliver on Tuesday and the bank would have a large amount of cash in the branch on Wednesday.  There were a couple of things they said in last night's news that has me suspicious.  The manager is saying one of the masked gunmen drove her vehicle from White Sands to the bank location.  That is at least a 15-20 minute drive, I would think that somebody would have seen a masked man driving that time of the day for that long a period of time.  Also, they said she had her car keys with her when she went into the branch.  Did the masked men let her take her keys and leave them outside with no way of escape if someone else happened to pull up and notice them?    There is alot more to this story.


----------



## jayboy

cashncarry said:


> This whole story stinks to high heavens to me. For one thing if I were going to rob a bank I'd find out when the armoured trucks made their delivery and rob soon thereafter or rob on a pay day when additional monies would be available not on a Wednesday morning before the bank even opened. Since they were so well armed and staffed, why didn't they go into the bank and get what they wanted. Why was it necessary to send the manager and one kid inside to make the collection for them. Also I wouldn't be dragging a woman and a couple of kids along with me "for the ride". Nor would I drop them off at a school, which is located on a dead end road then drive back out on that same road past the crime scene then wait for the light to change to a  left arrow turn signal to drive back out onto 235 to pick up the get-away car parked nearby to the south at the CVS. Just all sounds terribly stupid and too involved. I say for us locals, be aware of people spending lots of cash friviously, from Wal Mart, to department stores, to grocery stores, to liquor stores. God know I'd need a couple of drinks after all that! Oh and they will probably want to have a celebration party probably catered. They can afford it now. Remember as someone pointed out earlier the guy who robbed the Credit Union in Leonardtown a couple of years ago had the balls or stupidity to try to buy a new car with cash money a couple of days later. Busted! These guys will eventually trip themselves up. Wait and watch.




To me the money is there no matter what day of the week it is and on paydays even less since they are cashing checks and the amount of actual cash in less with each check. They do have vaults to store a certain amount of money in them and if it were me, I would know security would be alerted around the times you mentioned, no one would suspect a robbery in the middle of the week, hence they got away with it.  I agree it is only a matter of time before they get caught but so far NOTHING.


----------



## citysherry

RestlessApril said:


> "For one thing if I were going to rob a bank I'd find out when the armoured trucks made their delivery and rob soon thereafter"
> 
> It's possible that they get their cash deliver on Tuesday and the bank would have a large amount of cash in the branch on Wednesday.  There were a couple of things they said in last night's news that has me suspicious.  The manager is saying one of the masked gunmen drove her vehicle from White Sands to the bank location.  That is at least a 15-20 minute drive, I would think that somebody would have seen a masked man driving that time of the day for that long a period of time.  Also, they said she had her car keys with her when she went into the branch.  Did the masked men let her take her keys and leave them outside with no way of escape if someone else happened to pull up and notice them?    There is alot more to this story.



Maybe she had tinted car windows and maybe the bank door key was on the same keyring as her car keys.  It would have been faster and easier to just give her all the keys but not smart.


----------



## jayboy

RestlessApril said:


> "For one thing if I were going to rob a bank I'd find out when the armoured trucks made their delivery and rob soon thereafter"
> 
> It's possible that they get their cash deliver on Tuesday and the bank would have a large amount of cash in the branch on Wednesday.  There were a couple of things they said in last night's news that has me suspicious.  The manager is saying one of the masked gunmen drove her vehicle from White Sands to the bank location.  That is at least a 15-20 minute drive, I would think that somebody would have seen a masked man driving that time of the day for that long a period of time.  Also, they said she had her car keys with her when she went into the branch.  Did the masked men let her take her keys and leave them outside with no way of escape if someone else happened to pull up and notice them?    There is alot more to this story.




Hey I have driven down 235 with a freddy kruger mask on with my buddies in the car with halloween masks and no one batted an eye. most people are so focused on getting to work they don't lool into every car they pass.


----------



## jayboy

citysherry said:


> Maybe she had tinted car windows and maybe the bank door key was on the same keyring as her car keys.  It would have been faster and easier to just give her all the keys but not smart.



For security reasons I would hope she would not have the bank keys on the same as her car. Plus who is to say they did not remove them.


----------



## Penn

jayboy said:


> For security reasons I would hope she would not have the bank keys on the same as her car. Plus who is to say they did not remove them.


 
THAT is a good possibility! Makes sense, if they were thinking ahead of the game.


----------



## jayboy

Penn said:


> THAT is a good possibility! Makes sense, if they were thinking ahead of the game.



Honestly, if the bank manager really had nothing to do with it, then they were thinking a head. I would hate to sit in here and accuse or imply the manager was linked to and she wasn't.  Because if she wasn't she and her family have been through enough without having to have their friends and family see this.

It seems someone had thought this out pretty good.  Or if nothing else, they are in the parking lot and she said I cannot get in the bank without my keys. Turn engine off, take keys off, start engine.  Still sounds risky to me but


----------



## Tigerlily

glhs837 said:


> Doesnt say that, it says 1 1/2 hours from abduction to .
> 
> Time spent driving. Time spent explaining to her in front of the bank, time spent while she's in the bank explaining to co-worker whats up, time spent while they get the money, then more time while to coworker decides they are really gone and its safe to call.



Just throwing this thought out there, So once she was in the bank could she not have killed 10-15 minutes more to wait for the police? The vault is on a timer whatever type of excuse could be used.


----------



## godsbutterfly

Tigerlily said:


> Just throwing this thought out there, So once she was in the bank could she not have killed 10-15 minutes more to wait for the police? The vault is on a timer whatever type of excuse could be used.



She probably could have tried it but I personally wouldn't have with my other child still in the vehicle and knowing the robbers had a gun.


----------



## Tigerlily

camily said:


> Maybe he was asleep.? He was riding in a car and only one year old. I don't think a one year old would cry about a gun. Do they even know what a gun is?



Think about this please? A five year old and a one year old in the car after being snatched by strangers in the driveway are not likely to fall off into a deep slumber. It makes no sense that the kid she took into the bank remained calm. I could very well be wrong but something just does not add up. 

My kids would be like "Why aren't we going to daycare mom? Are these friends of Daddy's? Why are they wearing masks? I want to trick or treat too!!" Can I get a lollipop when we go in the bank?"


----------



## godsbutterfly

Tigerlily said:


> Think about this please? A five year old and a one year old in the car after being snatched by strangers in the driveway are not likely to fall off into a deep slumber. It makes no sense that the kid she took into the bank remained calm. I could very well be wrong but something just does not add up.
> 
> My kids would be like "Why aren't we going to daycare mom? Are these friends of Daddy's? Why are they wearing masks? I want to trick or treat too!!" Can I get a lollipop when we go in the bank?"



I'd be surprised if the 5 year old was quiet too! The baby might have fallen asleep or been distracted with a sippy cup or something but the older one would probably be bouncing all over the place like most 4 year olds I agree.


----------



## jayboy

Tigerlily said:


> Just throwing this thought out there, So once she was in the bank could she not have killed 10-15 minutes more to wait for the police? The vault is on a timer whatever type of excuse could be used.



If it were me, I would be afraid of the cops showing up and them using my kids as shields and taking out their anger on me for ratting them out.


----------



## jayboy

Tigerlily said:


> Think about this please? A five year old and a one year old in the car after being snatched by strangers in the driveway are not likely to fall off into a deep slumber. It makes no sense that the kid she took into the bank remained calm. I could very well be wrong but something just does not add up.
> 
> My kids would be like "Why aren't we going to daycare mom? Are these friends of Daddy's? Why are they wearing masks? I want to trick or treat too!!" Can I get a lollipop when we go in the bank?"



You are right, something does not add up but maybe they are not releasing all the information to the public. Or maybe I am just hoping for the best for the manager. I am still shocked that no one has posted for her or saying they know her and throwing in their two cents.  I wonder how much money they got away with and if she has returned to work.


----------



## Penn

jayboy said:


> You are right, something does not add up but maybe they are not releasing all the information to the public. Or maybe I am just hoping for the best for the manager. I am still shocked that no one has posted for her or saying they know her and throwing in their two cents. I wonder how much money they got away with and if she has returned to work.


 
I have posted that I have met her - in a business sense - trying to set up an online bill pay account for my Homeowners Association banking payments.

However, that's been only 3 times that I've had any meeting with her; and, what can you discern about a person, after meeting with them, for only a few instances? She seemed like a nice person to me - what can you really say?


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

It would be interesting to see what the little girl told the investigators about the 2 bank robbers, when the FBI spoke to her.


----------



## jayboy

Penn said:


> I have posted that I have met her - in a business sense - trying to set up an online bill pay account for my Homeowners Association banking payments.
> 
> However, that's been only 3 times that I've had any meeting with her; and, what can you discern about a person, after meeting with them, for only a few instances? She seemed like a nice person to me - what can you really say?



Shoot, I am sorry I must have missed that one. I was thinking more in the lines of family or co-workers.


----------



## rwethereyet

jayboy said:


> If it were me, I would be afraid of the cops showing up and them using my kids as shields and taking out their anger on me for ratting them out.



If I were you, I'd be afraid of your avatar.  I can only see the whites of your eyes and your teeth....


----------



## jayboy

rwethereyet said:


> If I were you, I'd be afraid of your avatar.  I can only see the whites of your eyes and your teeth....



Oh well, it my favorite one because I love black and white photos. I can see it fine from my computer.


----------



## rwethereyet

jayboy said:


> Oh well, it my favorite one because I love black and white photos. I can see it fine from my computer.



Lighten it up some.  Make your face more of a lighter gray.


----------



## jayboy

rwethereyet said:


> Lighten it up some.  Make your face more of a lighter gray.



Maybe I can try that tonight since I am bored.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Penn

rwethereyet said:


> If I were you, I'd be afraid of your avatar. I can only see the whites of your eyes and your teeth....


 
I have a feeling - that it's only meant to throw you off track!


----------



## jayboy

jayboy said:


> Maybe I can try that tonight since I am bored.  Thanks for the heads up.



That is the best I can do. I can try a different picture though, like the first one I used in here which I use in the other forums I am a member but to be honest I did not put much thought into.


----------



## jayboy

Penn said:


> I have a feeling - that it's only meant to throw you off track!



Off track?


----------



## Penn

jayboy said:


> Off track?


 
j/k


----------



## jayboy

Penn said:


> j/k



 I thought I had done something wrong. Usually with the forums I am a memeber in, you get a blip section and photo section where you can upload photos of yourself, family and friends. I hate not having a face to who I am chatting with. Less personal.


----------



## frozenrain

jayboy said:


> I thought I had done something wrong. Usually with the forums I am a memeber in, you get a blip section and photo section where you can upload photos of yourself, family and friends. I hate not having a face to who I am chatting with. Less personal.



That is o.k-nice to see a face but I worry about stalkers as it is a local area forum....
Your avatar picture is nice-probably me being silly but sometimes I post such dribble I would hate to be recognized by people I do not know-a lot of lurkers on here


----------



## jayboy

frozenrain said:


> That is o.k-nice to see a face but I worry about stalkers as it is a local area forum....
> Your avatar picture is nice-probably me being silly but sometimes I post such dribble I would hate to be recognized by people I do not know-a lot of lurkers on here



Understandable. But from what I heard people know each other in here and meet for different outings anyways.  Plus, anyone that knows me knows I speak before thinking most the time and are or will get use to it.  I don't like cyber bullies or stalkers but other than that it is nice to be able to talk to people in the community.


----------



## cashncarry

frozenrain said:


> That is o.k-nice to see a face but I worry about stalkers as it is a local area forum....
> Your avatar picture is nice-probably me being silly but sometimes I post such dribble I would hate to be recognized by people I do not know-a lot of lurkers on here


I agree with frozen rain. Name and face recgonization is not a good idea nor is putting out too much personal information here on the forums or anywhere for that matter. You just never know. Best to be safe.


----------



## cashncarry

rwethereyet said:


> If I were you, I'd be afraid of your avatar.  I can only see the whites of your eyes and your teeth....


 Use a picture of a blue jay or blue gill or something innocous as your avatar. That would be better than your own personal photograph. You have very recgonizable features and looks. Put that picture in a nice silver frame on your mantel.


----------



## jayboy

cashncarry said:


> I agree with frozen rain. Name and face recgonization is not a good idea nor is putting out too much personal information here on the forums or anywhere for that matter. You just never know. Best to be safe.



Okay thanks for the heads up. I will look for another avatar.

There you go. Nice neutral avatar.


----------



## cashncarry

jayboy said:


> Okay thanks for the heads up. I will look for another avatar.
> 
> There you go. Nice neutral avatar.


There ya go! Cute little Blue Boy. Now I feel safer for you. Thanks.


----------



## jayboy

cashncarry said:


> There ya go! Cute little Blue Boy. Now I feel safer for you. Thanks.



Shoot, I thought it was a little muppet girl


----------



## cashncarry

jayboy said:


> Shoot, I thought it was a little muppet girl


It might be.


----------



## mitzi

jlfree25 said:


> True but also how hard would it of been to call dispatch and told them hey this is my tag number my kids and I are being held hostage and I am being forced to rob my place of employment. The cops would of done a routine traffic stop on the vehicle. Of course then again the safety of the kids is at hand. But I'm 110% positive that the police department would of been able to handle it.



Do you think these guys would have just pulled over for a routine traffic stop? They could have panicked. High speed chase, gun going off & hitting the woman or the kids, high speed accident hurting or killing the woman or the kids, etc. I sure wouldn't have chanced it. I would have done everything they told me to do. They could have told they would let her go unharmed if she did everything they told her to do. That being the case, I wouldn't risk my life or my childrens for the sake of the guys getting caught. Just let me go! They can catch them later. Sheriff Cameron said she did exactly what she should have done, complied with what they told her. Everyone is second guessing her...she could have done this or she could have done that, and she could have gotten herself and her children killed in the process.


----------

